# Prayer requests



## MyLittlePiglet

I didn't really know what to call this thread.  Some people post messages when they need a little (or big) prayer and let us know what is going on.  Well here is my suggestion can we keep this thread for short details of situations and "directions" on who to pray for.

My little DD (almost 2) and I pray together everynight for Noah, but we do not know else to to specfically prayer for.  We would love to have a list so to speak.  So please post to prayer requests here.....

And that should be the name of the post!


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

I think this is a great idea!  That way, we can all keep up with each other's prayer needs!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

A prayer for my friends sister Nikki, she just found out that she is expecting but she has severe digestive health problems. She was told she would never get pregnant. She loves kids and we are praying that this will be her miracle baby.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

A prayer for our very own mod, Kayla, that her and her family have peaceful and happy times ahead and the sadness washes away.


----------



## the Fidge

Thank you for doing this so often if you mention prayer or God it is frightening to some.  SO glad you did this it makes my heart dance!  If you would not mind including my my dear friend Mary and her husband he has inpoertive lung cancer and is a vibrant loving father husband and freind who is 50 and we need many more years for my families own selfish reasons!  We love having one of the good guys near and dear to us!  Thank you!


----------



## KAMommy

This is such a good idea.  Thank you all for the prayers for Noah.  It means so much to all of my family.


----------



## lewdyan1

This is a great idea.  It's nice to have a reminder as times have gotten busy and I know I sometimes forget to take a minute and include everyone in my prayers.  I will put this as a sticky so it can stay on top.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Great idea!!!  I'm glad it's a sticky too so it won't get lost.   Our family prays every night when we tuck the kids into bed.  The kids often ask how their "extended DIS" families are doing.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

good idea!!!


----------



## eeyorelori

Id love to be on the special prayer list for my son andrew to be able to walk soon...Thanks a bunch


----------



## Mickster

To be honest, I had hoped that I would never post on this thread, but I just got word that my grandfather suffered a stroke last night and is in the hospital.  He is 89.  He is my last grandparent.  Please keep him in your thoughts.  His name is Frank.  Thank you.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Mickster said:
			
		

> To be honest, I had hoped that I would never post on this thread, but I just got word that my grandfather suffered a stroke last night and is in the hospital.  He is 89.  He is my last grandparent.  Please keep him in your thoughts.  His name is Frank.  Thank you.


Mickster,  I will put him in my thoughts and prayers right now.. I only have one grandparent left too so I know how you are feeling...    
Let me know if you need anything...


----------



## Mickster

Well, the news isn't good.  As it turns out, he had a massive stroke.  They aren't giving him much more time.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Big hugs Mickster!!! 
I say some more prayers now!!
If you need anything just give me a PM!


----------



## Mickster

Thank you for your prayers, but my grandfather passed away at 3:00 this afternoon.    He didn't suffer too much and is in a much better place.


----------



## Mickster

Thank you for your prayers, but my grandfather passed away at 3:00 this afternoon.    He didn't suffer too much and is in a much better place.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Mickster said:
			
		

> Thank you for your prayers, but my grandfather passed away at 3:00 this afternoon.    He didn't suffer too much and is in a much better place.


  
I'm so sorry Mickster!!!     Wish I could come over and give you a real hug!  Take care of yourself and the kiddos!!


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

I'm so sorry, Mickster!!  Sending you lots of hugs and pixie dust!!!      Prayers for you and your family!


----------



## RealMickeysGirl

My dad went into the hospital last Wednesday with pancreatitis. Mickey and I went to MS Saturday and brought my mom back with us. My dad is her main caregiver and he was worried about her being at home alone. They were suposed to remove his gallblader today but canceled the surgery. He had a stroke during the night.

This is as much as I can remember from talking to the neurosurgeon this afternoon:
Almost all of the bleeding went into the areas of the brain that usually hold spinal fluid - a little into the brain itself - the doc said this was better than if the blood had all gone into the brain. The drain for spinal fluid is clogged so he was having a lot of pressure on his brain. The doc said the clog will clear itself after a few days but they needed to put in a drain to remove the blood and let it be replaced with clear spinal fluid.

He said that the rupture of the vessel was caused from (in order of probability) high blood pressure, a tiny tumor that didn't show on the ct scan, a congenital deformity, an anurism (some of these things may not be spelled correctly - sorry, I'm not that good at spelling medical things).

The nurse called me before she went home tonight and said that he came through the procedure to insert the drain well. His vital signs look good. We will just have to wait to see if he will get better and how much damage has been done to his brain.

We are taking my mom back to MS tomorrow and will be staying an unknown amount of time. My brother and his wife are flying in from Canada tomorrow also.

Please keep my dad in your thoughts and prayers and send hiim healing energy. He needs to recover from this - I am not ready for him to go.

I don't know when I will be able to get back online so it may be a while but I will post an update when I can.

Thanks in advance.
Sandy and Mickey (RealMickeysGirl and RealMickey)


----------



## Mickster

Hope he recovers and has much more time!     We're here if you need anything!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

RealMickeysGirl & RealMickey,

You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.. Keep us posted and please let us know if you need anything!


----------



## Mickeyteacher

Prayers to everyone....


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

RealMickeysGirl & RealMickey, my thoughts and prayers are with you all!  Have a safe trip to MS, and I'll keep your family in  my prayers.  Hugs and pixie dust to you!!


----------



## lewdyan1

Mickster    Sorry for your loss.  God Speed


Real Mickeys Girl prayers being said for your dad.   Good healing thoughts coming your way!


----------



## party of 3

Mickster, so sorry for you loss. my thoughts and prayers are with you.  

Real Mickeys Girl, hope you dad gets better real soon. I will be sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## RealMickeysGirl

The swelling on the right side of his brain has gone down but the left side didn't so they put in a second drain for that side. They did another ct scan last night and the doc called me this morning to say that there was some improvement from the second drain.

Vitals are still good but they tried tube feeding him and it isn't digesting properly so they are backing off on that for a while. They said they are going to keep him sedated all weekend and the neurosurgeon will be back in to see him Monday.

We are driving back to Montgomery tomorrow (Sunday). Bringing my mom, brother and sis-in-law with us. I will be driving back to Jackson Thursday to put my sil and maybe bro on the plane back to BC. My brother wants to stay longer but there really isn't anythng he can do. I think my sil really wants him to come back with her but she understands that he wants to stay. They are a little over one month before their first anniversary and she is afraid that if he says he won't go back - there is no reason for her fears but I know they are there and keep trying to reasure her.

I am going to leave a note for the neurosurgeon to call me after he sees dad Monday so I can get an update.

I need to go back to work Monday and DH on Tueseday. Running out of leave so I have to figure out how to take the needed time off.

I will try to post an update again after I hear from either his doc or neurodoc Monday.

Thanks to everyone for their good wishes, thoughts and prayers. He needs all he can get.

Sandy


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Thanks for the update RealMickeysGirl.. 
Thoughts and prayers are still with you and everyone that needs them!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

Mickster     I'm so sorry for your loss.      

RealMickeysGirl -- lots of prayers for your dad!!    

I'll pray for both of your families!!


----------



## Mickster

RealMickeysGirl, I have been thinking about you.  I'm still praying for your dad.


----------



## party of 3

real mickeys girl,
sending more pixie dust and prayers your way.


----------



## KAMommy

Update on Noah.

Noah has been doing pretty well.  He finished his last round of chemo strong and even got to come home for a while this week.  BUT, he goes back to St. Jude's on Sunday and starts the first of three treatments to do stem cell replacements.  This is massive chemo.  They told his mom he will be in intensive care for most of the treatments so they can monitor for organ failure.  He probably won't leave the hospital for a month or more.  But God has provided us a miracle in modern medicine, and that is what we hope for.  Please pray for knowledge for the doctors, peace for the family, and a miracle for this little guy.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Prayers continue for Noah and family!!!


----------



## RealMickeysGirl

Prayers and good thoughts for Noah and his family. KAMommy, keep us informed with is progress.

Update on my dad
I drove to MS after work Wednesday - made for a very long day. We got a hotel room, got up early to go see dad at the hospital.
He opens his eyes now - I believe that he recognized both me and my brother but I can't be sure. He follows simple commands (hold up 1 finger, hold up 2 fingers, give thumbs up). He is still moving his left side more than his right side but the nurse said that isn't uncommon.

Put my brother and sister-in-law on the plane back to BC, picked up my mom's dog from the vet (she has been missing him so much that I decided to try to keep him instead of finding him a new home), went by the house to pickup mail and a few things mom needed and then headed back to Montgomery. 

I must say the dog (Teddy) was a dream to travel with. He is very sweet and I know he used to ride around with my dad in the cab of his truck so I knew he handled riding well but he was very well behaved. I am actually looking forward to taking him to the park for walks.

Mom is doing fine - still wishes she were closer to dad for visits but understands that she can't stay alone.

Thanks for all the prayers and good wishes - keep it up please - it is working.

Sandy


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Lots of prayers still being said for you and your family Sandy!!   I'm glad to hear your dad is responding.. Glad to hear Teddy will be home w/ mom for a while.. that will help her too...  Keep us posted!


----------



## RealMickeysGirl

I posted this somewhere else - I think on a swap or something but here is an update on my dad.


I talked with his neurosurgeon yesterday - dad is still improving, still following commands to move his hands and feet. He has started talking but some of what he says doesn't make sense. The doc says he keeps talking about Paris Island - and even asked me if my dad had been a marine - well, he had but it was over 40 years ago.

They have removed one drain from his brain and he has been off the ventilator since Saturday. They are going to do another ct scan to be sure the spinal fluid isn't backing up again and if everything looks ok, they will remove the other drain some time this week.

They are testing his swallowing and if that looks fine, they will change his diet to more "normal" food - if any hospital food can be called normal. Probably next week, they will do another mri and an artereogram (I may have spelled that wrong - I am not really sure what it is) to determine how to repair the AVM. The doc said that surgery is out because of where it is located - it would do more harm than good to cut into the brain there.

I want to take my mom for a visit but I don't want her to be upset if he doesn't recoginze her. She said several times yesterday "I hope he knows me". If things keep looking up, I think I will try to take her the weekend of the 21st. Of course, my brother thinks we should be driving over every weekend and I would if I thought it would do any good. The doc still thinks he won't know us yet.

Dad still has an uphill struggle but hopefully he will get back most of his motor function and speech.

Thanks to all who have him on your prayer lists and who have sent such nice emails. I do believe he wouldn't be doing so well if he didn't have so many people praying for him and sending him good healing energy.

Thanks again,
Sandy


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Lots of prayes still going out for Noah (KAMommy) and Dad (RealMickeysGirl).. I hope things continue to improve for both of them.. 
Keep us posted!!!


----------



## RealMickeysGirl

They moved him to a room yesterday afternoon and I got to actually talk to him on the phone.

It was so good to hear his voice again - his words are a little slurred but that is to be expected at this stage.

He is very tired - but who wouldn't be after being immoble in a bed in critical care for almost 3 weeks.

My mom has perked up a lot to - just knowing he has improved enough to be put in a room. I'm hoping she will call him today and talk to him - I think she is still a little worried that he won't remember her but he told a friend of his this morning that he talked to me last night so his memory seems to be working fine. He does sometimes wake up unsure of where he is but that is suposedly normal for people in his situation.

They are doing a test today (I can't remember what it is called - pictures of the brain with dye) so hopefully, they will decide on the best treatment for the AVM soon.

Thanks again to all who are keeping him in your thoughts and prayers.

I can't describe how happy I am to have been able to hear his voice last night.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Great news Sandy!!! That is just great!!!
I'm so glad to hear he is in his own room and talking on the phone!!!
Continued prayers and pixie dust!
I hope your mom calls him today!!!


----------



## party of 3

that's wonderful news sandy!!!!!
i will keep you in my prayers. sending more pixie dust and hugs!


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

That's great, Sandy!!  Prayers and pixie dust still coming your way!!!  I hope your mom got to talk to your dad!!


----------



## RealMickeysGirl

My mom did talk to my dad last night. It upset her a little because of how hard it was to understand him - she thinks he isn't making sense when he talks. I think it is just hard to understand him because of the speach problems - I think he knows what he is saying it is just hard to understand it. We will know better when we can talk to him in person.

We are going over to MS when I get off work Friday and coming back to AL on Sunday. I am going to let her stay with him all day Saturday if she wants to.

Thanks everyone for the continued prayers and pixie dust.


----------



## KAMommy

I am so glad your Dad is doing better.  Continued prayers for you and your family.  I know it isn't easy to suddenly become the "parent" to your parents.  Hang in there.


----------



## RealMickeysGirl

We went over to MS Friday night and went to see dad Saturday. He is looking a lot better but has lost a lot of weight. He still has no appetite but I did get him to eat some while I was there. 

He is still very weak but he is doing well in his physical therapy. He makes sense most of the time when he talks but sometimes he asks questions - like do you remember... - or makes statements that lets us know he is thinking about something that happened 10, 15, or 40 years ago. He is having more hearing problems than he did before the stroke but maybe that is part of the damage and will get better or not. He has hearing aids but I don't know where they are - I am going to have to do a search of the house and try to find them the next time I am over there. But... even without his hearing aids before the stroke, he could hear better than he does now. 

Sunday he kept going back and forth between knowing that he would be at the hospital for a while longer and thinking he was going home with me at the end of the day. 

I am just happy to still have him with us and that I can talk to him and he can talk to me and most of the time we understand each other.

Thanks to everyone for their continued good thoughts and prayers on his behalf.

Bless you all,
Sandy


----------



## party of 3

well that's good news! glad to hear he's getting better. one day at a time for that sort of thing. thanks for the update! i'll keep sending prayers your way.


----------



## gabbysmom04

Hi everyone, I wanted to request some prayers for my son Dominic He is 11 months old and will be having his forth surgery on Nov 14th. He is such a wonderful happy little guy, but he needs a little help from upstairs. Thanks to everyone.


----------



## party of 3

right away! lots of prayers and pixie dust heading right to you!!!!


----------



## RealMickeysGirl

gabbysmom04 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, I wanted to request some prayers for my son Dominic He is 11 months old and will be having his forth surgery on Nov 14th. He is such a wonderful happy little guy, but he needs a little help from upstairs. Thanks to everyone.


 
 Prayers and pixie dust for you. Let us know how he progresses.

Sandy


----------



## KAMommy

gabbysmom04 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, I wanted to request some prayers for my son Dominic He is 11 months old and will be having his forth surgery on Nov 14th. He is such a wonderful happy little guy, but he needs a little help from upstairs. Thanks to everyone.



Gabbysmom, Dominic will be in our hearts, and you as well.  It is horrible to have a sick child.  Please keep us posted.


----------



## gabbysmom04

I just wanted to say thank you for your prayers. We just found out that Dominic has mild hearing lose in both ears so we will be getting tubes too. I hate going to the DR everytime we do there is something else wrong!


----------



## RealMickeysGirl

Well, we thought my dad would be having gallbladder surgery next week but the neurosurgeon wanted to fix the avm first. 

He had a visit with the neurosurgeon yesterday and things look good but he wants to do a spinal tap - I am not sure what he is looking for.

His other doc is trying to find out why he still has so much nausea. He has been on iv feeding for over a week so he shouldn't be having any gallbladder irritation or nausea but he has had really bad nausea all week.

They are moving him back to the other hospital today for the spinal tap, an endoscopy, and a gastric venting study. I am hoping they can figure out what to do to help him. 

I am taking mom back to see him this weekend. I just hope he is feeling better by then. Yesterday was his birthday - he is 69 now. I had been planning to get him a small birthday cake and his favorite ice cream - black walnut - but I think it would just make him sick so we will have to celebrate his birthday when he can come home with us.

Please continue to keep him in your thoughts and prayers. 

I am having good days and bad days. I am trying to be a trooper and be positive but I do worry and sometimes it gets the better of me and I have one of those teary mornings - today is one. 

My mom is constantly worried about him and always asking me questions that I have no answer for (what could be causing the nausea..., what can they give him for the nausea..., are they keeping him warm enough..., does he have enough blankets...., what if it is..., do you think he will ever get better..., did you tell them..., what did they say about..., did they test for....). I know they are doing the best they can for him. No, I don't ask everytime I talk to anyone if he is warm enough or if they are giving him anything for the nausea. I find out what tests they are doing, what the results are and what the next step is in his care plan.

I don't mean to complain about my mom - it is just one of those mornings. I know she is worried and being 5 hours away from the hospital where he is doesn't help her. I just try to keep calm around her. I know she is getting tired of me answering all her questions with "i dont know" though.

Well, I have rambled along longer than I meant to - sorry.

Sandy


----------



## KAMommy

First, Sandy, I can't imagine how hard it is for you to be so far from your dad and trying to take care of your mom.  My prayers are with you and your family.  I hope the tests come out with something definite so they can fix it!

Now, we got some bad news today.  Noah was supposed to start the second of the "big" chemo leading up to the stem cell replacement.  But they got to St. Judes this morning and his blood counts had dropped to almost zero so they had to postpone the chemo.  

Then the doctors told my cousin that there was a problem with the stem cells they had harvested.  All of those stem cells have cancer in them - none were clean.  When Melinda asked how that could be, since the last bone marrow test came back negative, the doctors said that the test only meant there was no cancer in the spot they took the sample, that the cancer could be elsewhere.  So, it appears that his cancer has made its way to his bone marrow.  They are going to try to harvest more stem cells, but there is no guarantee they can find a cancer-free place to get them.

Every day, with every piece of news we get, it becomes more clear that Noah's only hope is prayer.  

And he just had his fifth birthday two weeks ago.


----------



## lovesmurfs

KAMommy said:
			
		

> First, Sandy, I can't imagine how hard it is for you to be so far from your dad and trying to take care of your mom.  My prayers are with you and your family.  I hope the tests come out with something definite so they can fix it!
> 
> Now, we got some bad news today.  Noah was supposed to start the second of the "big" chemo leading up to the stem cell replacement.  But they got to St. Judes this morning and his blood counts had dropped to almost zero so they had to postpone the chemo.
> 
> Then the doctors told my cousin that there was a problem with the stem cells they had harvested.  All of those stem cells have cancer in them - none were clean.  When Melinda asked how that could be, since the last bone marrow test came back negative, the doctors said that the test only meant there was no cancer in the spot they took the sample, that the cancer could be elsewhere.  So, it appears that his cancer has made its way to his bone marrow.  They are going to try to harvest more stem cells, but there is no guarantee they can find a cancer-free place to get them.
> 
> Every day, with every piece of news we get, it becomes more clear that Noah's only hope is prayer.
> 
> And he just had his fifth birthday two weeks ago.



How heartbreaking.  We'll be in prayer.


----------



## party of 3

keep the faith sandy. everyday is another day. i'm sure the will figure out something.

kamommy, so sorry to hear about noah's bad news. i think about him often. he is around my son's age, so sometimes when i read about noah i have to just go hug and kiss my little man. we are all praying for him. i wish there was something i could do. all the love to him and your family.


----------



## RealMickeysGirl

KAMommy said:
			
		

> First, Sandy, I can't imagine how hard it is for you to be so far from your dad and trying to take care of your mom. My prayers are with you and your family. I hope the tests come out with something definite so they can fix it!


 
Thanks so much!!




			
				KAMommy said:
			
		

> Now, we got some bad news today. Noah was supposed to start the second of the "big" chemo leading up to the stem cell replacement. But they got to St. Judes this morning and his blood counts had dropped to almost zero so they had to postpone the chemo.
> 
> Then the doctors told my cousin that there was a problem with the stem cells they had harvested. All of those stem cells have cancer in them - none were clean. When Melinda asked how that could be, since the last bone marrow test came back negative, the doctors said that the test only meant there was no cancer in the spot they took the sample, that the cancer could be elsewhere. So, it appears that his cancer has made its way to his bone marrow. They are going to try to harvest more stem cells, but there is no guarantee they can find a cancer-free place to get them.
> 
> Every day, with every piece of news we get, it becomes more clear that Noah's only hope is prayer.
> 
> And he just had his fifth birthday two weeks ago.


 
Much prayer and pixie dust for your family and for little Noah.  Is he eligible for donor bone marrow? I know my sorority chapter had a service project several years ago that was a drive for people to be tested as donors. Maybe you could connect with a group that does service projects there and get them to do a donor drive for Noah. 

Just trying to come up with something to help - even though I know it is hard for anyone to help you right now -  Just know we care.

Sandy


----------



## lewdyan1

Putting in a request for prayers here.  Lauri (Meanlaureen) isn't doing well.  Here is a thread from her husband asking for prayers.

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1272227

Thanks for any good thoughts! 

Continued prayers for Noah. 

Sandy


----------



## Mickster

The pastor at the church where my DD goes to preschool found out last week that he has brain cancer and he had surgery today.  Although I haven't heard about the surgery yet, he is with one of the best neurosurgeons and they said his prognosis is good.  Please just keep him in your prayers.  Thanks!


----------



## RealMickeysGirl

Hugs

Prayers and


Pixie Dust 
for Laure, Noah, Dominic and Mickster's Minister.


----------



## RealMickeysGirl

Drove to Jackson yesterday and brought my dad back to Montgomery. He is doing ok - still having trouble with nausea but did better on the trip that I thought he would. He threw up after getting into the car and after getting into the house last night - the nausea seems to be related to him standing up and moving around. 

I got his medicines filled this morning and I made him some oatmeal around 7:30 and he had kept it down when I left the house a little after 9. 

Thanks to all of you who have kept him in your thoughts and prayers. It is just going to be a slow process getting him back to something near his old self - I am not sure he will ever get all his strength and mobility back but we are hoping that he will get enough back that he will be happy with what he can do.


----------



## Mickster

I just talked to the adminstrative coordinator at the chuch where my DD goes to preschool.  She said that the pastor had his surgery and although they removed the biggest tumor they had to leave 6 others.  He is a home and seems to be doing quite well.  Talking and eating, almost like normal.  Thanks for your prayers.  The next few weeks are very critical as he will start his chemo once his head begins to recover.


----------



## lewdyan1

Continued prayers!    Will they remove the other tumors?


----------



## Mickster

lewdyan1 said:
			
		

> Continued prayers!    Will they remove the other tumors?



Thanks!  I don't know. I think part of the hope is that the chemo will take care of them.  I think they were satellite tumors from the one they removed.  I think, but I don't know.


----------



## RealMickeysGirl

My dad is doing better - he only throws up about once a day now - that is because he is staying in bed. He throws up whenever he gets up. I have called the neurosurgeon's office at UAB but they won't give me any information because I am not the patient - they won't even tell me if the information the doc from Jackson MS sent has arrived. 

My mom's only brother (there are just the two of them) died Wednesday evening. It isn't unexpected, he has been going downhill for months now - he has mouth and throat cancer. Of course, there is no way I can take my folks to Jackson for the funeral. For one thing, I dont' know how my dad would make a 5 hour trip - I am afraid it would undo the progress he has made. Also - they would both be in wheelchairs and I can't push two of them at the same time.

Mom is upset, of course - I wouldn't expect her to be any other way, this is her only brother. Doesn't help much that she is fundamentalist christian and thinks that because he didn't belong to the same kind of church she does that he is going to hell and she won't ever see him again. I won't go into the details of her church and what she believes but lets just say that right now, her religion isn't a comfort to her.

Thanks to everyone.
Sandy


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Hugs Sandy!!!
I have been thinking about you..since I hadn't seen you around..
OH, that HIPPA law is at it again.. Yes, I know exactly where you are going with that avenue..They won't give you any thing.. Would your dad give you Medical POA to help you get the info for him?   Tell him it's only to get the paperwork not to make decisions for him.... I went through this with DH... and I finally yelled at the billing office & Dr. and they were very understanding...and said they were tied.. I told them I really understood and glad they are protecting my DH..but they aren't protecting him when he can't make the decisions and I need too... 
I'm sorry to hear about your mom's brother.. Hugs to her.. Yes, it would be very hard to make that trip... (((((((hugs))))))
Continued prayers to you and your family!!!


----------



## Mickster

Oh, Sandy, I'm so sorry for your family's loss.  Take a deep breath.  I'll be thinking about all of you.


----------



## KAMommy

Sandy, I am so sorry for your family - you all are having to deal with so much right now.  Just know you are in our prayers.

I wanted to update you guys on little Noah.  Honestly, it isn't looking good.  They took another run of stem cells, but it will be a while before they know if they are clean and can be used for stem cell replacement.  In the meantime, he is still doing chemo, and he isn't tolerating it as well as he was.  His blood counts go down dramatically and he has had several transfusions this month.  Right now, he is in the hospital with very low blood counts and a fever - infection is a big enemy with his resistance so low.

My cousin is starting to try to  prepare her mom (my aunt) by letting little pieces of information that she had been holding go.  Like Noah is only the 4th cancer patient St. Judes has tried this particular treatment on and that the doctors honestly don't know how he is still alive, as most victims of this type of cancer don't live past their 4th birthday.

Please keep them in your prayers, this is a particularly hard time for them to be away from home.


----------



## RealMickeysGirl

Mickster - prayers and pixie dust that your minister friend gets better soon.

Prayers and pixie dust continually for Noah. That has to be so hard for a parent to go through. Keeping all the family in my prayers.

I finally got appointments for dad with the neuro in birmingham. He has to have some tests done Jan 2 and has an appointment to see the doc on Jan 3 early in the day. I think we are going to spend the night in birmingham instead of trying to make that trip twice - my dad hasn't ridden in a car since I brought him to Montgomery so I don't know how he will handle the road trip and I would rather not put him through something that is going to make him sick.

He has been getting up and watching tv in the den - he still throws up if he moves around to much but it isn't as bad as it was - if he is careful and doesn't make any sudden moves. Gives me a little hope that he will be able to get over this.


----------



## KAMommy

GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!!!

Noah's stem cells were clean this last time.  They are prepping him and will start the replacement process the day after Christmas.


----------



## RealMickeysGirl

KAMommy said:
			
		

> GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Noah's stem cells were clean this last time. They are prepping him and will start the replacement process the day after Christmas.


 
That's wonderful news!!!


----------



## Mickster

That is wonderful news!  A little bit of an early present?!  Continued pixie dust for Noah and your whole family!  I guess it is working!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

KAMommy said:
			
		

> GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Noah's stem cells were clean this last time.  They are prepping him and will start the replacement process the day after Christmas.


Great news!!! Keep us posted!!! Continued prayers to Noah and his family!!!
As well as continued prayers to all our other DIS families and extensions!!!


----------



## ddavis860

KAMommy said:
			
		

> GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Noah's stem cells were clean this last time.  They are prepping him and will start the replacement process the day after Christmas.



Saying prayers that the procedure is a huge success, and Noah is happy and healthy this time next year!!


----------



## party of 3

KAMommy said:
			
		

> GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Noah's stem cells were clean this last time.  They are prepping him and will start the replacement process the day after Christmas.




that is GREAT news!!!!! here's to a better year for Noah and his family! sending hugs and prayers that it will be a success.


----------



## KAMommy

Hey all - today starts Noah's chemo for stem cell replacement.  He has five days in a row of massive treatments.  He has to be in ICU to be monitored for organ failure and other complications during and after the chemo.  They will then give him two days off, make sure his immune system is basically gone, and then do the stem cell replacement on the third day after chemo is over.

This is so dangerous, and there are no guarantees.  His tumor doesn't seem to be shrinking at all and they can't remove it because it is wrapped around his spinal cord.  Please keep they little guy in your thoughts, especially the next 10 days or so.

Thank you all.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Lots of prayers and pixie dust.. Keep us posted!!


----------



## party of 3

lots of prayers and pixie dust to noah and his family. we will certainly be praying for him.


----------



## RealMickeysGirl

Lots of prayers and pixie dust for little Noah!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

lots of prayers for Noah and the whole family!!!


----------



## KAMommy

Noah Update...

Things are not great.  He had his stem cell replacement, which made him very sick.  His chemo this last time was so strong that has made him very sick as well.  He hasn't eaten in several days and he is fighting fevers, mouth sores (that run all through his intestinal tract), and other ailments.  His blood counts are at zero.

The hope is the stem cells will graft into his bone marrow soon so his body can start replinishing.  Please pray!


----------



## party of 3

we will pray for noah. everytime i see a post about this my heart just breaks. i wish that there was something else i could do........ 

all of our prayers are being sent right away.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Will continue our prayers for little Noah and the family!!! 
The little guy is such a fighter!!! Just makes you love him more and more, doesn't it!!!


----------



## ddavis860

Poor little thing!  Sometimes it really takes a scary long time for the stem cells to take.  Still praying that he has a great next Christmas, and that all this sickness and hurting will be behind him then!


----------



## KAMommy

My dad had talked to my aunt today.  Noah's stem cells have started doing what they are supposed to do and he is perking up.  His fever is down and he is moving around.  He still hasn't eaten anything, but he has been drinking liquids.  The doctor said today that his transplant appeared to take faster than any child he had ever done one on.  And that is prayer.  Thanks for your continued prayers!


----------



## Mickster

Wow!  That is great news!  Will keep him in our thoughts and prayers though!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Great news C!! I'm so happy for him!!! 
We will continue our prayers for Noah and the family!!!


----------



## party of 3

that is wonderful news! we will still keep praying for him.
thanks for sharing the news with us.


----------



## RealMickeysGirl

Great News for Noah!!

I will continue to keep him in my prayers. He has been through so much for such a little guy.


----------



## RealMickeysGirl

My dad is still having trouble with nausea but the dizziness is gone. They postponed his gamma knife treatment from today to March 5th - he has to be completely free of the nausea before they do it - but the shunt they put in was suposed to fix both the dizziness and the nausea - it is just taking a little longer than expected - he is doing better.

I had to take my mom to the emergency room saturday morning. She was having a lot of pain in her stomach. They ended up admitting her and running some tests. They were going to let her go home yesterday but her blood pressure wouldn't go down - at one point last night it was 201/99. They did some scans and found that she has a tumor on an adrenal gland. The doc said he doesn't think it is cancer so don't worry about it. They are going to keep running tests today and tomorrow for that and other things. 

Please keep them both in your prayers.
Thanks,
Sandy


----------



## party of 3

ill keep both of them in my prayers. hope things get better for you real soon.


----------



## juliegirl

My BIL Steve had a cerebral aneurysm rupture Saturday night.  We are very much in the critical wait and wait and wait stage.  His injury is such that they cannot yet repair the aneurysm and they are keeping him very sedated (read comatose) to let him heal.

There is no way at this time to assess what brain damage (if any) there may be.

He has been part of our family since I was five, I don't have any memories that he is not a part of.  My mother died 25 years ago (I was 13) of the same thing, so that is very much on our minds as well. 

I just can't imagine a world without him in it, he is truly a rock in times like these, and it is so hard to feel helpless, when he is the one we would want to turn to.

Thanks for all prayers offered on his behalf - 

Julie


----------



## Mickster

Oh Julie.  I have Steve and your entire family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Julie,

Steve and your whole family will be in our thoughts and prayers..


----------



## RealMickeysGirl

Julie
Hugs, prayers and pixie dust for your family. It isn't easy, I know having just gone through something similar with my dad.
You can pm me if you want to talk and compare notes/treatments/stages of events.
Sandy


----------



## party of 3

our prayers are with you julie....

big hugs to you


----------



## juliegirl

Today things are looking a whole lot brighter.  They took him off the vent today, he is breathing on his own.  While he seems to know something is wrong, he is not communicating.  

He will probably need surgery in the next 5-10 days to repair the aneurysm. It is puzzling the drs as the aneurysm itself seems to be fairly small, but caused a large bleed.  They will do a CTA (CT with angiography - dye) on Monday to determine the best course of action.

Please keep Steve in your prayers, it's working!!!

Julie


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Hugs Julie.. keep us posted.. check your PMs.

Continued prayers for Steve and your family!


----------



## RealMickeysGirl

Julie, Thanks for the update. Keeping him and your family in our prayers.


----------



## juliegirl

Hi all,

First, thanks for all the prayers and kind thoughts over the last several days.

Just got a call from the ICU, Steve's 2 sons and brothers were just in with him, he seemed alert and was tracking them with his eyes. While he is off the vent, they did put a new tube in his throat last night to help him breathe.  He has a lot of secretions and obviously, difficult for him to clear them on his own.  So he can't speak. 

He has been running a fever, they have not found a definitive cause, but it is not that unusual I guess for that to happen.  When the body reabsorbs the blood, it causes irritation to the outside of the vessels, that is how I understood the explanation anyway.

Tomorrow he will have a CT with angiography, that should determine if/when/where he will have surgery.  We are an hour north of Boston, so great hospitals and docs available, but simply transferring him brings its own risks.  The local docs can do most procedures, but if the best treatment is a platinum coil, the closest hospital that does that is Mass General.

thanks again, keep it up,

Julie


----------



## juliegirl

Steve actually spoke yesterday, he recognized his wife and another of my sisters.  This is a huge milestone.

He still has a long way to go (surgery to clip the aneurysm) but this is so reassuring to us.

thanks again for all the prayers, please keep it up, I do think it is working.

Julie


----------



## PrincessNancy96

juliegirl said:


> Steve actually spoke yesterday, he recognized his wife and another of my sisters.  This is a huge milestone.
> 
> He still has a long way to go (surgery to clip the aneurysm) but this is so reassuring to us.
> 
> thanks again for all the prayers, please keep it up, I do think it is working.
> 
> Julie



That his great news Julie!! I'm sure that just thrilled his wife and kids to no end and as well the rest of the family!

We will continue to keep him in our thoughts and prayers!!!


----------



## Mickster

I was talking to my Creative Memories consultant and her DH has just found out that he has a least 1 tumor on his lung.  He has to undergo many, many more tests before they know anything conclusive, but he isn't old, never smoked and in pretty good health.  Super scary!  Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers as he has some tests this week!   Thanks!


----------



## party of 3

i need some extra prayers and pixie dust......

my sister's mil passed away last monday and they had the services thurs and friday and now it's back to real life for them. they could use a little prayers to help them go on.

that's my 1st one, here goes #2

we have these friends that are the nicest people in the world. they have a little boy who is just 6 months or so older than my little man so he's just about 5 1/2 and he has down syndrome and they just found out he has a form of lukemia(sp). he's in the hospital and will be there for 5 weeks or so and then 2years of treatment. please send all the prayers you have out to him. he could really use it. when i tell you these people are the nicest EVER. they have been dealt so much and they handle it with such grace. if you could just see the smile this little boy has, it melts your heart. we just love him so much. please, please, prayers are needed very badly. they would so appreciate it. 
thanks everyone!


----------



## RealMickeysGirl

Party of 3 - Prayers and pixie dust for your and your sister's families and the child's. Please let us know how he does.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

BernardandMissBianca said:


> A prayer for my friends sister Nikki, she just found out that she is expecting but she has severe digestive health problems. She was told she would never get pregnant. She loves kids and we are praying that this will be her miracle baby.




Nikki had her baby this week. A happy healthy boy!!! 7 lbs. 11 oz, 21 inches long. So far he is doing really really well. They thought he might have heart problems but it seemed to have corrected it's self. Now let's hope that Nikki continues to do well and does not have a recurrence of her health problems.

Thanks everyone for keeping her in your thoughts!


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

Mickster, party of 3, and B&MB--sending prayers and pixie dust!!

juliegirl--I missed this when you originally posted it.  I hope everything is still going well!  Continued prayers to you!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Great news B&MB.. Continued prayers and pixie dust!!

Juliegirl, any new updates on your BIL?
RealMickeysGirl, how is dad??

Prayers and pixie dust to anyone I missed..


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Could you send a few prayers and pixie dust wishes to my brother?.. 
He received chemical burns on his feet yesterday.. evidently is bad enough that he is under going some surgery today for it... He has been calling and updating me about every hour or two..and just called to send his love to me and my kids before he would allow them to take him down to the OR... 

TIA!!


----------



## Faerie

I hope he heals quickly Nancy!!


----------



## party of 3

I'm sending lots and prayers and pixie dust your way nancy!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

P and PD for you Nancy! I hope he recovers soon. Sounds like maybe a skin graph or something. Or maybe just to clean the wound more. Feet are so sensitive that maybe they want him sedated.


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

Sending prayers and pixie dust to you and your family, Nancy!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Thanks all.. brief update...
burn is deeper than first anticipated which requires them to do "surgery" to clean out the wound.  Has had one skin graft will need another.  Has another surgery scheduled for Monday.  He has been calling me whenever he can because I'm the only one not long distance which works well for me.  He is in good spirits... I hope to see him tonight if not for sure on Saturday; he said he needed to be showered and pretty before I came up!  He is such a goof!

Thank you for all the P & PD!! Keep them coming!!!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Well that's good news that he feels like gettin' all purty for ya! So what was he doing? Did it burn through his shoes?


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Evidently his feet are just mildly burnt really red and swollen.. but his calf and shin took the worst of it.. According to mom, he has a perfect circle burn all the way around like where his tube sock was... I'm curious to see it.. Something just seems sketchy w/ this company he works for too.. so I for see some issues arising which will result in a lawyer being obtained.. good thing I have them on DH's side of the family!  I will be talking to them this weekend and see where we need to proceed if it comes to that!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

PrincessNancy96 said:


> Evidently his feet are just mildly burnt really red and swollen.. but his calf and shin took the worst of it.. According to mom, he has a perfect circle burn all the way around like where his tube sock was... I'm curious to see it.. Something just seems sketchy w/ this company he works for too.. so I for see some issues arising which will result in a lawyer being obtained.. good thing I have them on DH's side of the family!  I will be talking to them this weekend and see where we need to proceed if it comes to that!



hmmm so it sounds like workers comp is out the window. I hope he gets better quickly!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

I don't know about work comp.. never had to deal w/ it before... but I know OSHA has been notified, I assume by the hospital... so I'm sure there will an investigation of sorts...   I'll try to talk to my brother more this weekend...


----------



## RealMickeysGirl

I took him to a new gastrointerologist about 4 weeks ago. The next week they did an ultrasound of his liver, pancreas and gallbladder. The week after that they did an endiscope of his stomach and small bowel. I spoke to the doc after that test and he said that the ultrasound showed that he does have gallstones - which the hospital in Jackson MS said he didn't. 

We go back to see him on Monday for the results of all the tests. Please keep him in your prayers - and on your prayer lists at church if you don't mind (his name is Roy Loveday) - and thoughts.

Thanks so much
Sandyu


----------



## MyLittlePiglet

Hey everybody.  I had my 20 week ultrasound last night and there was something that made the doctor concerned.  If I wanted to I couldn't tell you what he said cause he rattled it off so fast.... and quite frankly I better off not knowing so that I don't goggle it or whatever.... so anyhow I am having a following up sometime this week at the hospitals antinatal unit please pray that the appointment can be made sooner than later and that it is nothing.

Thanks!!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

MLP, you know you have my prayers, thoughts, support and pixie dust..
YOU keep me posted.... remember I'm your "person"....

If you need to email or PM me....


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

MLP Buckets of Pixie Dust and loads of prayers headed your way. 

I hope there is nothing wrong!!! Keep us posted.


----------



## party of 3

lots of prayers and pixie dust mlp! we are all here with you.    please let us know.


----------



## Mickeyteacher

MLP-  Pixie dust and hugs to you.  I have been there and done that.  Please let me know if you need a shoulder.  I'm here for you.
S


----------



## MyLittlePiglet

Please continue to keep us in your prayers.  We had an amino yesterday and will get prelimary results on Tuesday and final results in about 2 weeks.  I am more concerned at the moment for the elevated risk of miscarriage due to the amino than I am of the actual results (weird maybe I don't know) but please I truely believe that prayer has power.


----------



## aprilvaca04

Best wishes and you will be in my thoughts and prayers.  Stay strong


----------



## MyLittlePiglet

Prelim amino results..... 95% accurate..... everything looks normal!  Thank you for all the thoughts and prayers!!!!


----------



## party of 3

oooh thank goodness! so glad for you mlp! that pixie dust sure does work!!!!


----------



## Mickeyteacher

Many of you have know that my daughter had her tonsils removed and her condition got realy bad earlier this week. 

I sent this e-mail to some friends late yesterday afternoon: 

For those of you that didn't know, my daughter had her tonsoils removed
on June 4th. According to the ENT doctor, about 9-10 days later is
about the time the scabs that form in the back of the mouth fall off,
and in some rare cases if everything hasn't healed properly, the blood
vessels in the back of the mouth can burst. The blood automatically
goes down the throat into the stomach, and can also cause nose bleeds as
well.

Well, at about 8:00pm last night (Wednesday), my daughter had a nose bleed and was throwing up blood. Not pleasant. I'm just glad it happened at 8:00pm instead of 2:00am, when she would be asleep. I don't even want to
imagine what kind of shape she would have been in if we didn't catch it
right away.

She had emergency surgery Wednesday night to stop the bleeding. We stayed the night and got home late Thursday afternoon. 

We are know back at square one, so we have to wait for 9 - 10 days to make sure that her throat has healed correctly.  Please offer up a few prayers, so that we can get throught the next 10 days without it happening again.  

S


----------



## Mickeyteacher

MyLittlePiglet said:


> Prelim amino results..... 95% accurate..... everything looks normal!  Thank you for all the thoughts and prayers!!!!



Great- I will keep you and your little one in my prayers. 
S


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Mickeyteacher said:


> Many of you have know that my daughter had her tonsils removed and her condition got realy bad earlier this week.
> 
> I sent this e-mail to some friends late yesterday afternoon:
> 
> For those of you that didn't know, my daughter had her tonsoils removed
> on June 4th. According to the ENT doctor, about 9-10 days later is
> about the time the scabs that form in the back of the mouth fall off,
> and in some rare cases if everything hasn't healed properly, the blood
> vessels in the back of the mouth can burst. The blood automatically
> goes down the throat into the stomach, and can also cause nose bleeds as
> well.
> 
> Well, at about 8:00pm last night (Wednesday), my daughter had a nose bleed and was throwing up blood. Not pleasant. I'm just glad it happened at 8:00pm instead of 2:00am, when she would be asleep. I don't even want to
> imagine what kind of shape she would have been in if we didn't catch it
> right away.
> 
> She had emergency surgery Wednesday night to stop the bleeding. We stayed the night and got home late Thursday afternoon.
> 
> We are know back at square one, so we have to wait for 9 - 10 days to make sure that her throat has healed correctly.  Please offer up a few prayers, so that we can get throught the next 10 days without it happening again.
> 
> S




Prayers and hugs to DD. I hope she gets better soon!! Keep us posted.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

MT, you know DD is in our prayers... I had pm'd you earlier when you first mentioned a hospital visit... keep us posted!!!


----------



## party of 3

mickeyteacher, your dd is in our thoughts and prayers. big hugs for her.  
keep us up to date.


----------



## aroyer

Please pray for DH's Granny.  She is in an assisted living facility.  Last night she tripped and fell and didn't try to catch herself.  She landed on her face.  She is currently in ICU in a medically induced coma.  She broke her sinus cavities, her nose, the roof of her mouth, basically everything on one side of her face.  She is not strong enough for surgery.  The doctors have said that they have never seen someone this bad make it.  To top it all off her DH is not doing well at all either, not sure he will make it through the night.  My DH is having such a hard time.


----------



## Mickeyteacher

aroyer said:


> Please pray for DH's Granny.  She is in an assisted living facility.  Last night she tripped and fell and didn't try to catch herself.  She landed on her face.  She is currently in ICU in a medically induced coma.  She broke her sinus cavities, her nose, the roof of her mouth, basically everything on one side of her face.  She is not strong enough for surgery.  The doctors have said that they have never seen someone this bad make it.  To top it all off her DH is not doing well at all either, not sure he will make it through the night.  My DH is having such a hard time.




I will say a prayer.   to you, your DH and your families.
S


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

aroyer said:


> Please pray for DH's Granny.  She is in an assisted living facility.  Last night she tripped and fell and didn't try to catch herself.  She landed on her face.  She is currently in ICU in a medically induced coma.  She broke her sinus cavities, her nose, the roof of her mouth, basically everything on one side of her face.  She is not strong enough for surgery.  The doctors have said that they have never seen someone this bad make it.  To top it all off her DH is not doing well at all either, not sure he will make it through the night.  My DH is having such a hard time.



Oh sweetie, hugs and prayers to DH and family.


----------



## party of 3

aroyer,
 how awful. both of them. big hugs, prayers and love to all of you.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

aroyer

Hugs, prayers and thoughts for you, DH, and your DH's family...


----------



## aroyer

Thank you for all the prayers and hugs!  It is so nice to have an extended family on these boards!  We haven't heard any more news- we are playing the waiting game.  Again, thank you for the prayers!


----------



## aroyer

Sadly Granny passed away this evening.  She had pneumonia along with other complications.  She is finally out of pain and at peace.  The family is holding up pretty well.  Thank you again for all your prayers!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

aroyer said:


> Sadly Granny passed away this evening.  She had pneumonia along with other complications.  She is finally out of pain and at peace.  The family is holding up pretty well.  Thank you again for all your prayers!



oh hon.  hugs and prayers to the family. How is her DH doing, I know you said not well.


----------



## aroyer

Thank you for asking about Granny's DH. He took her passing very hard. We are not sure how much longer he will last. My DH's brother, mother and father where at our house tonight and we had a good time remembering her and her life. That is always therapeutic and healing to me.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

aroyer said:


> Thank you for asking about Granny's DH. He took her passing very hard. We are not sure how much longer he will last. My DH's brother, mother and father where at our house tonight and we had a good time remembering her and her life. That is always therapeutic and healing to me.



it is nice to tell stories isn't it and it is healing. 
Mom and I made heritage albums for the nine cousins, including myself. We had everyone open them last at xmas and my older brother brought a tape recorder to record my grandmother tell stories about the pages. We started the book with her and my grandfather as children. 
My grandfather and uncle had passed away by then. And my cousin had gotten married after my Uncle(her father) passed and it was a great way to introduce her DH to his FIL through pictures. Her mom had also gotten remarried in that time and her new DH loved the books too. 
I plan to journal the stories and add them to the books soon.


----------



## aroyer

BernardandMissBianca said:


> it is nice to tell stories isn't it and it is healing.
> Mom and I made heritage albums for the nine cousins, including myself. We had everyone open them last at xmas and my older brother brought a tape recorder to record my grandmother tell stories about the pages. We started the book with her and my grandfather as children.
> My grandfather and uncle had passed away by then. And my cousin had gotten married after my Uncle(her father) passed and it was a great way to introduce her DH to his FIL through pictures. Her mom had also gotten remarried in that time and her new DH loved the books too.
> I plan to journal the stories and add them to the books soon.


 
Wow, that is beautiful!  Gave me goose bumps!  We really want to get DS to see Granny's DH- he is only 2 but they have the sweetest bond.  Their birthdays are April 17 and 18th, and they enjoy each other so much. Of course tonight I realized I have no pictures of DS with his great grandfather.  But I would love to scrap their relationship.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

You have to do that soon!! Like tomorrow, soon.

I was pregnant with DS6 when we lost my grandfather and pregnant with DS5 when we lost my Uncle. I wish we had more pics. I'm the only one of the 9 with kids, so I take tons of pics now. My dad is the only Grandpa left, but the kids have 2 Grandmas and 2 Great Grandmas so I snap away. In fact we have a big family party next weekend and plan to bring both cameras.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

aroyer,

I'm so sorry... brings tears to my eyes... been in your and DH's shoes before..
Get those pictures ASAP or you'll be upset that you didn't do it... I know I have very few of my kids with their great-grandparents and it breaks my heart... I have very few of me w/ my dad.. or my kids w/ my dad..as he hates to take pictures...but July 4th... I'll get all the pictures I want and he will be happy about it..... I don't ask him for much since I got married so he should cooperate... 
Hugs to you, your DH, and all the family....


----------



## party of 3

aroyer, so sorry to hear about granny. my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this most difficult time.


----------



## aroyer

Thanks again for the thoughts, hugs and prayers!  I took DS to see Granny's DH, Papa, tonight.  I am so glad I did.  Of course, I completely forgot my camera, but fortunately my MIL had hers (she's a scrapper too). And of course, since DS is 2, his favorite word today was, yes, you guessed it, NO!!  We kept trying to get him to stand by, sit with, sit by Papa, but all we got was a NO.  We even got a NO when we offered him a cookie, which was QUICKLY followed by a very enthusiastic YES! We did get some really sweet pictures of them interacting.  My MIL said that DS was the highlight of everyones day.  So thank you for the encouragement to go visit him!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

I'm so glad you got your pics!! I bet they are adorable!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

So glad you went to see him... I bet that helped everyone tremendously!
I bet the photos will be great!!!


----------



## party of 3

nothing like a little one to make everyone happy! so glad that you got them together. those pictures will be priceless!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Can I get a prayer request for Lisa, her mom, and her step dad please? Lisa's step dad is going in for major surgery tomorrow at 10 and could use a whole lot of pixie dust and prayers.
Lisa will contact me after the surgery so I will keep you updated.  

Thanks!


----------



## aroyer

Pixie dust and prayers!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Prayers and PixieDust from here!!! 
I'll wait for an update!


----------



## Mickeyteacher

I'm sending P and PT to Lisa. 

I need to ask for some to come my families way.  DSis was put on bed rest and in the hospital because of her blood pressure.  She is due in 4 weeks with another little girl.  My mom is very worried about Jordyn (the baby).  
I'll keep you posted.
S


----------



## party of 3

prayers and pixie dust to lisa and her family! hope all goes well. let us know.

prayers and pixie dust to mickey teacher sis. lets hope the baby is ok.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Prayers and PixieDust MT!
I love the name Jordyn for a girl.. That is my DD's name..and they told me it was odd at the time 13 yo ago...


----------



## Lisa

Thanks all, I really appreciate it.  I never knew this prayer request was here until B&MB told me about it.

Believe it or not, it is 6:37 EST and we are still waiting for him to come out of surgery.  He has Medullary Thyroid Cancer and is having half or all parts of the thyroid removed.  We had to be at the hospital at 8:00 am, he went in at 11:30 am due to a emergency surgery.  My Mom is wiped out from the waiting even though we walked around the city for a bit to get out of the hospital.  I finally took her back to the hotel where she is napping until we hear (thank goodness for cell phones) he is in the recovery room, then we will go back.  

PD for little princess Jordyn, her Mommy, and the rest of the family.  Waiting for the grand appearance seems like forever.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Lisa said:


> Thanks all, I really appreciate it.  I never knew this prayer request was here until B&MB told me about it.
> 
> Believe it or not, it is 6:37 EST and we are still waiting for him to come out of surgery.  He has Medullary Thyroid Cancer and is having half or all parts of the thyroid removed.  We had to be at the hospital at 8:00 am, he went in at 11:30 am due to a emergency surgery.  My Mom is wiped out from the waiting even though we walked around the city for a bit to get out of the hospital.  I finally took her back to the hotel where she is napping until we hear (thank goodness for cell phones) he is in the recovery room, then we will go back.
> 
> PD for little princess Jordyn, her Mommy, and the rest of the family.  Waiting for the grand appearance seems like forever.



Lisa, I hope you hear that he is in recovery soon... If you don't hear anything before 8:30pm.. call them and check in... I know you know how to handle things...but sometimes they don't remember to make the calls they are suppose to especially if they are close to shift change..   to your mom.. Poor thing has to be worn out.


----------



## SusieStone

My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Prayers to baby Jordyn and DSis. 

Continued prayers to you Lisa. I'm here when you need me!


----------



## Mickeyteacher

Dsis seems to be better today.  They released her from the hospital this afternoon and she is on bed rest at home.  Her blood pressure has gone down, but is still on the high side.  Baby Jordyn looks good, she was reactive on the ultrasound and is moving around.  DSis is going back to the doctor on Monday.  They will decide then, when to induce.  
Thanks for the prayers.
S


----------



## Lisa

Good to hear Dsis is home, hopefully her bp will stay down until Jordyn makes her appearance. 

We went back to the hospital around 7 pm.  He came out of the recovery room around 8;30 pm.  the surgery took seven hours, but all went well.  The surgeon was very please on the outcome.  DSF was very alert and talking very well.  So no damage to the vocal cords as was a concern.  We got to stay for a bit until the nurse sent us out.  Talk of discharge as soon as Sunday!

Never underestimate the power of pixie dust!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Congrats Lisa! Good news!!! 
We'll continue our prayers and pixie dust from her!!


MT: Good news about DSis and Jordyn!!


----------



## Mickeyteacher

Lisa,
I'm so glad that things are going well.  Your family will continue to be in the thoughts and prayers.
S


----------



## Mickeyteacher

PrincessNancy96 said:


> Prayers and PixieDust MT!
> I love the name Jordyn for a girl.. That is my DD's name..and they told me it was odd at the time 13 yo ago...



I love the name, also!  
S


----------



## aroyer

Wow, so glad everyone is doing well!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

can I say I officially dislike Sat June 21, 2007   

my Great Uncle Al has had a heart attack, so far he is doing ok I think this is his second one or he had previously had a stroke. Not sure but I do know that he was told to lose weight which he did. 
And my older brother fell off his bicycle and broke his collar bone. My mom was almost in tears when she told me. I'm like mom it could have been worse. I think she is mad because she wasn't home she went to NJ to visit her mom. Besides me breaking my tail bone when I was 10 and my little brother breaking his nose when he was 2 there have been no surgeries, major broken bones etc So I guess making to 35 unscathed is pretty good.

I am feeling a bit overwhelmed by it all. Dh is gone again, to Minneapolis this time. So I get to deal with all of this alone. So my swaps may not look perfect and my CJ's are going to collect dust this week. I just can't think about that right now. 

UGH!!! Calgon take me away!!!! Thanks for listening........


----------



## aroyer

B&MB-

I am so sorry this is all happening!  It is so hard when family members are hurting but then add in you DH being gone and I understand it being so much harder.  Hang in there- we are here for you!!  Much pixie dust...


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

B&MB--sending pixie dust and prayers to you!  Let me know if there's anything I can do to help!!  

MT--I'm glad your sister is doing better!  Sending pixie dust for it to continue!!

Lisa--continued pixie dust and prayers to you!!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

aroyer said:


> B&MB-
> 
> I am so sorry this is all happening!  It is so hard when family members are hurting but then add in you DH being gone and I understand it being so much harder.  Hang in there- we are here for you!!  Much pixie dust...



thanks, it feels better to vent. My brother it turns out was several miles from home and walked his bike back home to get help. He doesn't live in a great town so he didn't feel safe asking someone nearby for help. When he got home his girlfriend was there and she took him to the hospital. Of course there's not much you can do about a broken collarbone but the hospital gave him the name of a specialist to make sure it's healing well. Good thing he took the week off of work to read Harry Potter 6 and 7. LOL

He is not an outside person but his GF is and he really wanted to learn how to ride better for her. I told my mom to tell him no more bikes!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

StitchIsOurHero said:


> B&MB--sending pixie dust and prayers to you!  Let me know if there's anything I can do to help!!
> 
> MT--I'm glad your sister is doing better!  Sending pixie dust for it to continue!!
> 
> Lisa--continued pixie dust and prayers to you!!



can you come over and cut out 22 elephants for me????


----------



## PrincessNancy96

BAMB,
have that cell phone on.. I'm calling tomorrow... I'm so sorry I couldn't talk today.. reception was horrible...and than I lost my phone in the van and it took forever to find it... It slide between the seats...


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

PrincessNancy96 said:


> BAMB,
> have that cell phone on.. I'm calling tomorrow... I'm so sorry I couldn't talk today.. reception was horrible...and than I lost my phone in the van and it took forever to find it... It slide between the seats...



it's ok. All this went down after I talked to you anyway. I just wanted to say Happy Birthday in person.  
How was the fair?


----------



## Mickeyteacher

BAMB,
Pixie Dusting coming your way!  I hope you week looks brighter!

My DSis goes to the docotr tomorrow morning.  My mom is on pins and needles, as she is ready to leave as soon as DSis says that they are going to induce.  It should take about 8 hours for mom to drive up.  I'll keep you posted.  

S


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Keeping our fingers crossed for your sister! I hope all goes well tomorrow.

Thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## party of 3

B&MB, so sorry to hear all this. Hope everyone is on the upswing. Sending lots of hugs and pixie dust.   

MT- glad to hear that sis is ok. everyday that baby is in there is ANOTHER day. i'm dealing with the same thing with my niece. and her dr. says lets talk day by day. 

Lisa- still sending prayers to you and dad. hope all is well with him.


B&MB do you need elephants? i have a die for that. do you want me to cut some out for you??? just let me know.


----------



## Lisa

Buffy     It is difficult when a spouse travels so much.  You have to be head chef and bottle washer, plus doctor, landscaper, psychologist, events coordinator, limo driver, financial officer, referee....etc   Hope your brother's collar bone heals well.  Ouch, that must have smarted.

MickeyTeacher, you know, I don't know today's date at this point, but I do know today is Monday.  A great day for a princess to be born,  isn't Monday's child full of grace?  As any princess should be.  Keep us posted.

Unfortunately, DSF did not get discharged yesterday, stent is still weeping too much, but we highly expect it to be today. He was tired yesterday but that's because he isn't sleeping well at night, who can in a hospital?


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

party of 3 said:


> B&MB do you need elephants? i have a die for that. do you want me to cut some out for you??? just let me know.



Thanks, but I have them all photocopied, I just need to cut them and put them together. I'll do that when I'm watching TV but after I finish HP.


----------



## party of 3

Lisa said:


> MickeyTeacher, you know, I don't know today's date at this point, but I do know today is Monday.  A great day for a princess to be born,  isn't Monday's child full of grace?  As any princess should be.  Keep us posted.



lisa that is way too funny that you should mention that. i work with the nicest lady in the world and she was just telling me that saying last week. i forget how it goes, but i just loved it.


----------



## Lisa

Good news - my step father was discharge today.  He feels great.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Great news Lisa!!
Remind him to still take it easy for a while!!!  
You know how hard headed men can be at times!!!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

he went to see the DR today. He said it looked good and the fracture is close to his shoulder. Which sounded like a good thing. He will stay in the sling for at least 6 weeks but will see the DR again on Monday. He has to take 2 weeks off of work and he needs to exercise the muscles and joints so they don't freeze up. Unfortunately it is his right arm, so limited writing and he can't drive. He is planning on taking the bus to work but the jostling of my mom taking him to the DR was quite painful, I don't know how he will manage the bus. 
I have to say he is a smart man. When he fell he knew something was wrong but the pain was minimal at first. He had a long sleeve button down shirt on so he wouldn't get a sunburn. So he unbuttoned 2 buttons on his shirt and unbuttoned the sleeve, then he buttoned the sleeve to his shirt and walked home. And he was wearing a helmet, which was good because he hit his head too.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

UGH of course as I type this I get a call from my other brother to tell me mom is in the emergency room. Apparently she was scratching her leg and it started to bleed, a lot, and wouldn't stop. So they are sitting in the ER.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

she apparently scratched a spider vein and they bleed like the dickens. So the ER doc wrapped it, and said to leave it for a few days and then see a vascular  doctor later this week to have it lasered out. Her leg is all black and blue too.


----------



## Lisa

Ohhh, poor Mom K.  Give her my best.   I am home until Monday so if you need anything, holler.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

OH BAMB!
It's a free day today so the phone will be ringing your way... (closer to lunch hour)
Give mom my best.. make sure she gets the appt. set up.
As for your brother.. glad he is on the mend..but he really needs to do those exercises...and take the 2 weeks off if he can.. maybe he could work from home during that time...


----------



## party of 3

WOW Buffy,
      Ok that's enough for you! Seriously! Hope you brother feels better real soon.Tell him to take it easy. And Mom, i did not know that about spider veins. Hope her leg is feeling better today. I think my life was rubbing off on you with the "everything at once" syndrome!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

PrincessNancy96 said:


> OH BAMB!
> It's a free day today so the phone will be ringing your way... (closer to lunch hour)
> Give mom my best.. make sure she gets the appt. set up.
> As for your brother.. glad he is on the mend..but he really needs to do those exercises...and take the 2 weeks off if he can.. maybe he could work from home during that time...



no work for him, he works at the College library so there is nothing to do from home. He's never sick though so he has racked up quite a few sick days. 
I'm headed off to drop DS5 at Chille's house then headed to the bank but I have my cell.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

party of 3 said:


> WOW Buffy,
> Ok that's enough for you! Seriously! Hope you brother feels better real soon.Tell him to take it easy. And Mom, i did not know that about spider veins. Hope her leg is feeling better today. I think my life was rubbing off on you with the "everything at once" syndrome!



send it on all at once, then I can get it over with! How is your little man doing?


----------



## party of 3

BernardandMissBianca said:


> send it on all at once, then I can get it over with! How is your little man doing?



oh so much better! thanks for asking! the mystery rash has almost disappeared. don't know what it is or was, but it's just about gone! thank goodness for that. 
now as for the "outlaws". terrible mad that we did not do the truck show and we are supposed to get together this weekend for bil's birthday dinner (at their house) and she usually emails me as to what to bring and have not heard from her as of yet! when i told them we would not be going that was the last communication we have had with them........dh says "who cares? let them hate us in silence". I, on the other hand, can't do that. I can NOT walk into someones home, knowing that the pi**ed off at me. sorry. that's just who i am.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

I know where you are coming from PO3...  
I'd send an email..and if she doesn't respond...within 24 hours.. I would not attend...but that is how I am.. they want me to help, have expected me to help, and than no response.. I don't even waste my time going...
Your "outlaws" need to remember this is YOUR son and you and DH will do what is in the best interest for your son, end of discussion.. It'd be different if you chose a friend over family and they found out...but YOU chose YOUR SON!!  BTW, glad to hear DS is doing better!!!

As for the wedding from he**.. I'm so dreading it... I don't want to go.. I've tried every way imaginable to convience DH not to go...but I'm not winning this battle..kind of hard for him not to go since he is in the wedding party... but no one else in the family is..and even his older sister hasn't committed to going and it's her brother... I don't want to waste the money, time or energy on it.. can you believe we still haven't received a thank you card or call..


----------



## party of 3

see how come you and i can both see it Nancy, but they can NOT! what's wrong with people?! really, it's all about my little man. why they can't get it is beyond me!  but it is dh's brother.... so i kinda have to "walk the line"! you have to love dh because he is just so "whatever", "who cares" sorta person. i on the other hand, am NOT!

when is the wedding from he**? i have been reading about it, but must have missed when it is. do you have to travel to get there or is it close by? and is it your bil? i read that your dh is in the wedding, but NOT your kids?? what's up with that? although, i was not in our bil's wedding. i sat alone at the shower. really. so my "outlaws" are not new or anything. it's been a long time that i've been dealing with it. oh well, i guess i should be used to it by now.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

PO3..
The wedding is Aug. 18.. we start school on the 17th..and he wants us to pull the kids from school.. UH, can you say NOT a chance jerk!  Well, I did.. He wasn't happy and he tried to get DH to side against me.. DH is not a stupid man... he knows I hold the keys to alot in this house! LOL  Anyway, my DH and yours sound a lot alike.. lets things roll over their backs whereas I want my voice heard!   Besides, the 17th is High School Musical 2..and the kids and I have date night for that.. I won't let DH drive up that night because we had promised the kids as soon as the date released which was before BIL called to ask DH.. 
The rental for the tux is outrageous...heck, I could buy one cheaper on Ebay and he can wear it any time he wants!  Plus all expenses are on us, hotel, food, gas, tux rental (did I mention tux rental), 7 people going on a 3 hour ride.. I think I'll start screaming the Gilligan's Island theme about half way up.. maybe dh will get so upset he'll turn around and bring me home! I'm sure the kids would help because they don't want to go up either!


----------



## SusieStone

Okay,

Let me start by saying this ... I am not making statements towards anyone when I post this or meaning to offend.

I am not wealthy or comfortable by any means.....I don't know of any single moms that are...anyway. But I do have a good job and BCBS - private health insurance, own my own home- well me and Wells Fargo and have a fairly new Explorer.  

That being said.....Help may be on the way financially for my son through some state programs for parents in my situation.

But get this before it can get to that point....I have to pay for that expensive testing myself and sign a waiver to pay what the insurance company won't and

I have to apply for MEDICAID.....get turned down.....

Apply for some state reduced insurance and get turned down......

then after those hoops there may be more

Everyone knows that I will be turned down but I still have to do it.


Y'all pray for me that we can get these things in place.  

God is working already.....several doors have opened since Thursday when I thought there was no hope and more are coming.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Get those papers filed and get those rejections Susie.. it's ashame people have to jump through all the red tape to get what they need... 
Keep me posted...


----------



## party of 3

yes susie get those papers filled out and sent in. the faster you do it the faster you can get the help you need. the red tape thing really is something isn't it?! do what you have to do for your son. 
we are all thinkin' & praying for ya!


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

I know I am new to the creative community family but I could also use some prayers and pixie dust.  My son will be having heart surgery at the end of the month and I know prayers do work wonders.  When he went to his appointment in April we were looking at open heart surgery but the kind people from the rewards board prayed for him and I got the great news that he would no longer need to have open heart surgery.  I ask that you pray for him and his dr and that this procedure will work for him so that he will not have to have open heart.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Hugs, prayers, and Pixie dust to you and your DS. And prayers to the Doctor, I hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

mommyoftwinfants said:


> I know I am new to the creative community family but I could also use some prayers and pixie dust.  My son will be having heart surgery at the end of the month and I know prayers do work wonders.  When he went to his appointment in April we were looking at open heart surgery but the kind people from the rewards board prayed for him and I got the great news that he would no longer need to have open heart surgery.  I ask that you pray for him and his dr and that this procedure will work for him so that he will not have to have open heart.



Prayers and pixie dust to you, your DS, his doctors and of course your family!!!
Keep us posted!!!


----------



## party of 3

hugs, prayers and pixie dust to you and your family.


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

Thank you all, will post again at the end of the month.


----------



## Lisa

Tons and TONS of PD for your son.  Modern medicine has come so far, hopefully he won't have to have surgery.

A cyber hug for you, I'm sure you need it for going thru so much.


----------



## SusieStone

Thanks for all your prayers girls.  I got all my rejection letters and when I explained to the people what I needed - they got those rejections out the next day and with one of them, I walked out with it.

He was put on the fast track for a mentor and we met next week. Through that program, he will have a "Q" that will work on his case and will track progress/concerns through school so they will be helping with that.

I am so excited.  Things are really turning around.

I am having serious problems with my arms especially the left one.  So please remember that.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

mommyoftwinfants said:


> Thank you all, will post again at the end of the month.



thinking of your DS tomorrow!!!! hugs, prayers, and pixie dust!


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

Thank you all for the prayers and pixie dust, everything turned out great, now my only problem is keeping a 4 yr old still for 2 whole weeks.  I haven't been able to take my eyes off of him because it is just eating him up that he can't just run around and jump up and down.  The surgery didn't even phase him the littlest bit but I can't seem to make him understand that his heart is still sick and he has to be extra careful until it is all better.  I am scared to death to let him go to school monday by himself.  I think my nerves are worse now than before.  If everyone could send me a little pixie dust to calm my nerves.  Thank goodness he was a twin because his little brother watches him like a hawk too and when he sees him starting to get hyper he yells bubba, bubba remember your heart.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

mommyoftwinfants said:


> Thank you all for the prayers and pixie dust, everything turned out great, now my only problem is keeping a 4 yr old still for 2 whole weeks.  I haven't been able to take my eyes off of him because it is just eating him up that he can't just run around and jump up and down.  The surgery didn't even phase him the littlest bit but I can't seem to make him understand that his heart is still sick and he has to be extra careful until it is all better.  I am scared to death to let him go to school monday by himself.  I think my nerves are worse now than before.  If everyone could send me a little pixie dust to calm my nerves.  Thank goodness he was a twin because his little brother watches him like a hawk too and when he sees him starting to get hyper he yells bubba, bubba remember your heart.



So how did the first day of school go??? Nevermind, or answer tomorrow. I thought it said 1 day since instead of until! LOL


----------



## party of 3

mommyoftwinfants said:


> Thank you all for the prayers and pixie dust, everything turned out great, now my only problem is keeping a 4 yr old still for 2 whole weeks.  I haven't been able to take my eyes off of him because it is just eating him up that he can't just run around and jump up and down.  The surgery didn't even phase him the littlest bit but I can't seem to make him understand that his heart is still sick and he has to be extra careful until it is all better.  I am scared to death to let him go to school monday by himself.  I think my nerves are worse now than before.  If everyone could send me a little pixie dust to calm my nerves.  Thank goodness he was a twin because his little brother watches him like a hawk too and when he sees him starting to get hyper he yells bubba, bubba remember your heart.



sending lots of prayers and pixie dust your way. hope all is going well. i got a kick out of reading your post and your son calls him bubba. that's what we call our little man who's 5. i know how much i love my bubba, i can only imaging how much you love your 2 bubba's !!!
best of luck to a healthly recovery.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

DS6 used to call DS11 Bubbie and he called DS5 Dudgie (with the u sounding like Blue).


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

things are not going so good right now, his incisions opened back up because he won't stop jumping around and he has started to bruise badly around the incision area because he keeps on sitting on his legs and bending over to draw on the floor instead of just laying down.  I am just having such a hard time to make him understand that he has to wait until he heals on the inside before he can do everything he used to do.  I did get a mirror and show him how he opened his incisions before I put him to bed and I think it scared him a little bit which I hope made him understand how serious this really is and his brother gave him a big lecture that he better not horse around at school tomorrow either because he doesn't want to go back to the hospital because it is really boring waiting around for him.

I don't actually call them bubba, they have called each other bubba since they were babies cause they could not say brother, my nicknames for both of them are Billy Bob (which I like to say when people are around 'cause they look at me like you really named your kids billybob) and one is my Sunshine and the other one is my twinkle little star (because the are like night and day and I wanted us to have a song to sing like on that movie with julia roberts "stepmom" i think, I loved how the mom had a song to sing with her kids and I knew that if I ever had kids we would have a special song,  loved the quilt idea too but I have no idea how to make a quilt)


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

lots of prayers for your little guy!!!  (and what a sweet brother, taking care of him like that too!!)       Keep us posted!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

lots or prayers and pixie dust headed your way.... 
I wish I had an easy solution for helping your DS understand he needs to be very careful.... just keep reminding him...but he is a boy.. they don't listen!!! 

Let us know how today went...


----------



## Mickster

I need prayers, please.  I just got off the phone with my dad and he was diagnosed with leukemia.  He will be starting treatments in the next few weeks.  I don't know much more than that.  Just keep him in your thoughts.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Lots of love, hugs, prayers and pixie dust Mickster!!!!!
You call if you need anything!!!!


----------



## Mickster

You count on that! Thanks so much!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

REGARDLESS of the time... We turn the phone off upstairs and the one in our room is the only one that rings at night...so YOU CALL ANYTIME!!!!!!!


----------



## party of 3

mickster,
sending lot of hugs, prayers, love and pixie dust right your way. 
like pn96 said, count on us for anything, anytime!


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

your dad will be in our prayers, lots of hugs and pixie dust for you too.


We just got back from the doctor and his heart is already back to the size its supposed to be,  when he told me that my mouth was literally on the floor, before he had his surgery he said it could take up to two years to shrink back to its normal size or could possibly not correct itself at all since it was so much larger than a grown adults heart.  Again thank you all so much for the prayers and kind thoughts.  2 wks down 4 more to go until I can breathe again without stressing out  that he is going to accidentally get hit in the chest at school, but the good news is that he doesn't have to sit down  during recess anymore, he just has to keep his distance from the other kids.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Great to hear mommyoftwinfants!!!! 
Continued prayers and pixie dust your way..


----------



## Mickster

Just a tiny update:  My dad was admitted today to begin chemo.  It appears he'll be there for about 1 month as he will have a compromised immune system and such.  He didn't begin today, but possibly will be tomorrow or Friday.  This is moving awfully fast, but that is the way this goes, I guess.  Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers.  It does wonders!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Lots of love, hugs and prayers Mickster.. The phone is on!!!! 
Hugs to your dad!!! Keep your chin up!!! Thoughts and prayers to the entire family!
Keep us posted!


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

just remember we are here for you anytime.


----------



## party of 3

mickster, 
sending you lots of love, hugs, prayers and pixie dust! 
    

someone (very wise) once told me when i had a situation this little saying...

put a penny in your pocket
and that penny will be me
and
when you need a hug
reach in your pocket
and there i will be!

i can't tell you how many times i have used this in the past  and it really works for me!!!!!
i told this to one of my very best friends one time when she was really having a hard time in her life and now we use it all the time. her and i.
sometimes if i've got something going on and i've talked to her about it, i will come out of work and there will be a penny on my seat, on my windshield... she just leaves them for me! she has even sent me one in the mail. no note, just the penny.
so long story short, substitute the i and me and put us (for your friends on the dis) and we will be with you when you need us!


----------



## Mickster

Thanks guys. You don't know how much that means to me.  My DD found a penny yesterday!  I have in my purse right now.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

I love the penny poem.. copying it down as I finish this post..
Have you had a chance to talk to Dad today???
I'm home all day.. you have the cell number right?
If not, I'm sending it to you.. that way if you are in LV and want to chat next week you can call me..


----------



## party of 3

PrincessNancy96 said:


> I love the penny poem.. copying it down as I finish this post..



me too! i just love it. really there have been times when i have almost rubbed that guy off the penny! it has helped more times than you know!!


----------



## Lisa

Mickster, how is your Dad doing with his treatments?  You and he are in my thoughts. 

Asking for thoughts and prayers to be sent our way too.  Last night my Mom's husband fell and broke his hip.  Yes, this is the gentleman with stage 4 medullary thyroid cancer which has spread to his liver and pelvic area.  He will be having surgery tomorrow afternoon here in CT on the hip.  He was supposed to start a study program up at MA General Thursday.  Won't be able to go now.


----------



## Mickster

Phooey!  Holy cow.  I will keep him in my thoughts and prayers.  

My dad started another round of chemo on Thursday.  His numbers weren't quite low enough to start the recovery phase, so here we go again.  He did get a chest x-ray and other tests and everything else looks clear and the doctors are very pleased on that front.  He's just really tired of being in the hospital.  He is scheduled to come home around Halloween.  Please keep sending him your pixie dust and good thoughts.  He is in great spirits and I know it is working!  Thanks for asking!


----------



## Mickeyteacher

party of 3 said:


> mickster,
> sending you lots of love, hugs, prayers and pixie dust!
> 
> 
> someone (very wise) once told me when i had a situation this little saying...
> 
> put a penny in your pocket
> and that penny will be me
> and
> when you need a hug
> reach in your pocket
> and there i will be!
> 
> i can't tell you how many times i have used this in the past  and it really works for me!!!!!
> i told this to one of my very best friends one time when she was really having a hard time in her life and now we use it all the time. her and i.
> sometimes if i've got something going on and i've talked to her about it, i will come out of work and there will be a penny on my seat, on my windshield... she just leaves them for me! she has even sent me one in the mail. no note, just the penny.
> so long story short, substitute the i and me and put us (for your friends on the dis) and we will be with you when you need us!



I love this- I think I'm going to share it with a friend of mine who we live too far away from each other. 
I'm keeping all of my Dis family in my prayers.  
S


----------



## party of 3

lisa lots of hugs, prayers and pixie dust coming at ya!   hope he's ok.

mickster lots of hugs, prayers and pixie dust coming at you as well!!!
hope things start looking up for your dad.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Lisa said:


> Mickster, how is your Dad doing with his treatments?  You and he are in my thoughts.
> 
> Asking for thoughts and prayers to be sent our way too.  Last night my Mom's husband fell and broke his hip.  Yes, this is the gentleman with stage 4 medullary thyroid cancer which has spread to his liver and pelvic area.  He will be having surgery tomorrow afternoon here in CT on the hip.  He was supposed to start a study program up at MA General Thursday.  Won't be able to go now.



hugs and prayers sweetie. Let me know if you need anything!!!


----------



## MyLittlePiglet

C-section in 4 hours.  Any prayers of well wishing and that I don't freak out too bad (surgery doesn't make me nervous, being awake for it does) would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Congrats MLP!  Just keep reminding yourself that soon you will hear that precious sound of a newborn baby cry!!!!  
Post when you can again to give us all the stats!!!!


----------



## Lisa

Ohhh, MyLittlePiglet had her baby!!!! Great news to hear today.  

Stepfather's surgery went well, they put in a ball and pinned the hip.  I know, OUCH.  His blood pressure kept going down, he lost a lot of blood, and needed a blood transfusion which earned him 24 hours in ICU after the surgery.  But he was very alert afterward just a bit tired.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Good news about your Stepfather Lisa.  Continued prayers...

DH went in for his comparison MRI today so we will know results for that next week... Prayers that things are looking good for him!!


----------



## party of 3

glad to hear good news lisa! 

nancy, we will be thinking of you guys! hope all goes well. hugs, prayers and pixie dust coming at ya!


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

just checking in,
mickster how has your dad been.
congrats mlp
hope everything is still good lisa


----------



## Mickster

Once again, thank you everyone for your prayers and pixie dust!  

My dad just got his most recent test results back and his numbers look really good!  He, right now, has no bone marrow (which actually is a good thing...).  He'll be getting meds this week to encourage his body to make good marrow and should be feeling better by the weekend or early next week.  He is coming home from the hospital on Halloween!  Although he isn't "out of the woods" yet, his scans have been clear and the doctors are really encouraged by his progress.  Please keep him in your thoughts.


----------



## party of 3

you got it mickster! prayers, hugs and pixie dust right at ya!  
glad to hear some good news!!!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Great to hear Mickster!!! Continued prayers, pixie dust, and hugs!! Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Mickster

Well, now we got some bad-ish news.  My dad has pneumonia.  He'll be taking some pretty heavy duty antibotics to battle it, but he's already so weak.  His bone marrow numbers haven't gone back up yet.  He was hoping to come home soon, but now we don't know.  Please say a prayer for him and my mom.  They need all the help they can get.  Thanks.


----------



## ddavis860

and prayers.  Sorry to hear he has this complication!




Mickster said:


> Well, now we got some bad-ish news.  My dad has pneumonia.  He'll be taking some pretty heavy duty antibotics to battle it, but he's already so weak.  His bone marrow numbers haven't gone back up yet.  He was hoping to come home soon, but now we don't know.  Please say a prayer for him and my mom.  They need all the help they can get.  Thanks.


----------



## party of 3

so sorry to hear this mickster. i'll be keeping all of you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

prayers and pixie dust Mickster..


----------



## aroyer

Thinking and praying for you and your family Mickster!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

thinking about you today Mickster. Hugs and prayers to dad.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Ok,  please put my Grandpa in your prayers and thoughts.. We just received a call and it doesn't look good....


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Hugs and prayers headed your way, call me if you need anything!


----------



## party of 3

you got it nancy. prayers,hugs and pixie dust right at ya!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Please everyone say a prayer for SusieStone and her son. Her DExH passed away on yesterday. We need to wrap their son in warmth to get him through these sad times. Here is a link to her message:

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1626890


----------



## aroyer

Can ya'll say a quick prayer for my DD?  A gun shop was broken into this morning 4 blocks from her school.  They aren't sure if the burgler is still in there but the SWAT team is in place.  Her school is in lockdown.  I am really nervous. Thank you!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Prayers and thoughts are with you... let us know when DD gets home... good for them for putting them on lockdown...


----------



## Shmu

aroyer said:


> Can ya'll say a quick prayer for my DD?  A gun shop was broken into this morning 4 blocks from her school.  They aren't sure if the burgler is still in there but the SWAT team is in place.  Her school is in lockdown.  I am really nervous. Thank you!


Praying for your DD and for the whole area. Keep us posted. God Bless.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

aroyer said:


> Can ya'll say a quick prayer for my DD?  A gun shop was broken into this morning 4 blocks from her school.  They aren't sure if the burgler is still in there but the SWAT team is in place.  Her school is in lockdown.  I am really nervous. Thank you!



hugs and prayers, let us know when she's home!!!


----------



## party of 3

omg ashley. i'm saying a prayer right now! please, please let us know that everyone's ok. 

(i usually don't post while i'm at work/ but i could not let this one go by.


----------



## aroyer

Thank  you so so so much for your prayers.  She is home safe and sound.   I resisted crying when I saw her, I wasn't sure they had been told the situation and I didn't want to upset her.  I didn't think that she knew about it, but I just overheard her telling my mom that they couldn't go outside to play today because a man robbed a store.  The situation has somewhat resolved itself.  They found no one in the store, which doesn't make me feel better because now someone is on the loose with guns!!!  Thank  you again for the prayers!


----------



## party of 3

thank goodness she's ok! and thanks for the update. i've had you on my mind all afternoon!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

good to hear that DD is okay!!!
I would have cried anyway...


----------



## aroyer

Well I cried last night at the Hannah Montana concert with her (another story entirely), so it was a struggle not to cry today.  Of course I had cried a lot throughout the day, so maybe I was just out.   It was also easier because she was relaxed and upbeat.  Thank you again for all your thoughts, prayers and hugs!


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

to you and your DD, glad everything turned out alright


----------



## Mickster

My mom called tonight to let me know that my dad should be coming home tomorrow!  He's been in the hospital since September 12 (that's a long time!!) and the doctor feels that he'll improve faster at home.  I think that is probably true too!   His number aren't quite as high as they want them to be, so he'll be taking an antibiotic to help protect him.  Hopefully, he'll be good for Thanksgiving!  We'll see though.  My mom keeps saying she's taking all of this one day at a time.   This is one day we've been waiting for.

Although everyone is very excited, my parents are also very nervous.  My dad will need to continue to go to the hospital 3 or more times a week for blood work and check ups.  The hospital is an hour away, so that is a lot of time in the car for him.  My mom is more than a little worried about being the primary care giver, so I think my role as a helper is going to increase.  

This is good news for all of us, but we are still in need of prayers and pixie dust - that he and my mom stay strong and healthy and that the leukemia stays in remission.

Thanks everyone for your support this fall.  It hasn't been easy.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

Mickster said:


> This is good news for all of us, but we are still in need of prayers and pixie dust - that he and my mom stay strong and healthy and that the leukemia stays in remission.



I'm so glad he's coming home tomorrow!!   Lots of prayers for your family...and I hope you have the best Thanksgiving ever!!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

I'm so sorry I missed this on Friday but DH had my computer hostage... 
I'm so glad to hear DAD is on his way home!!! (He is home now!) How is he enjoying home?  I bet he is thrilled!!!

Lots of continued prayers and pixie dust to everyone!!!!


----------



## party of 3

so glad to hear this mickster! hope he's enjoying being home. you will have an extra thanful thanksgiving!

continued thoughts, prayers, love and pixie dust!!!!!


----------



## Queenie

Just wanted to add a request in.  My mum's best friend has a husband who has been diagnosed with cancer this summer.  He's been acting a bit strangely recently so they took him into hospital thinking that maybe he'd suffered a mild stroke.  Unfortunately the test results came back this week and the cancer has moved to the brain.  Obviously the prognosis is pretty dire at this point.  What doesn't help is that the daughter's husband ran out on her & the kids not long ago due to another woman so they are in a really bad state.

They are a deeply catholic family and I know they would appreciate knowing they are being prayed for.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Hugs and prayers headed your way Queenie!!!!


----------



## party of 3

sending lots of hugs and pixie dust to you queenie.


----------



## SusieStone

thinking of you and your friends.

I sent you a PM


----------



## SusieStone

Mickster said:


> My mom called tonight to let me know that my dad should be coming home tomorrow!  He's been in the hospital since September 12 (that's a long time!!) and the doctor feels that he'll improve faster at home.  I think that is probably true too!   His number aren't quite as high as they want them to be, so he'll be taking an antibiotic to help protect him.  Hopefully, he'll be good for Thanksgiving!  We'll see though.  My mom keeps saying she's taking all of this one day at a time.   This is one day we've been waiting for.
> 
> 
> Although everyone is very excited, my parents are also very nervous.  My dad will need to continue to go to the hospital 3 or more times a week for blood work and check ups.  The hospital is an hour away, so that is a lot of time in the car for him.  My mom is more than a little worried about being the primary care giver, so I think my role as a helper is going to increase.
> 
> This is good news for all of us, but we are still in need of prayers and pixie dust - that he and my mom stay strong and healthy and that the leukemia stays in remission.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support this fall.  It hasn't been easy.







Mickster,

That is absoultely wonderful.  I know your family will be so glad to have your daddy home.

Susie


----------



## Mickster

Well, my Dad has been doing very well, so far!  He had a few bumps during the month or so he's been home (pneumonia and an infection and who could forget the allergic reaction to the antibotic??  ), but he has to go back tomorrow for more chemo.  The doctors are very optomistic, but he has to get through this next phase before they will declare him in remission.  But on the great side is the fact that he doesn't have any leukemia cells growing right now and his white blood count is very high.  He is healthier now than when he started. 

Please keep him in your thoughts this week.  I know he doesn't want to go back - especially knowing it's not going to make him feel so good.


----------



## Queenie

Just a quick update as there's lots of activity on this thread today.  The husband is not doing well, last I hear he "looks like the prisoners of war you see on old WW2 videos", anyone here who has experienced losing someone to cancer will understand this comment.  My mum is doing what she can but I think we're now at the point where all she can do is be there to lean on.  Thank you all for praying for this family.


----------



## dgenx

Well, my primary consideration right now is to survive in law school. Maybe you could include it in your prayers. Law school is an exhaustive place. I enjoy it, really, but I get tired doing all the loads. I need to gain some more strength. Maybe through your prayers, I'd get what I exactly need.


Thank you


----------



## aroyer

dgenx said:


> Well, my primary consideration right now is to survive in law school. Maybe you could include it in your prayers. Law school is an exhaustive place. I enjoy it, really, but I get tired doing all the loads. I need to gain some more strength. Maybe through your prayers, I'd get what I exactly need.
> 
> 
> Thank you


 
Dgenx- law school is tough!  DH went to law school and it is extremely draining and exhaustive.  You will get through it- prayers and pixie dust!


----------



## aroyer

DH just called and said they were taking his grandfather (the one that I asked for prayers for back in July) to the ER because they think he had a stroke.  Could you guys keep him in your prayers?  I would really appreciate it!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Prayers on the way.. Keep us posted.. if you need anything.. just let us know!


----------



## aroyer

Thank you Nancy, I really appreciate it.  DH was teary when he called me.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

I bet.. having just lost my last grandparent last month.. I know how hard it is.. especially as you get older and look back, grandparents were suppose to be invincible (spelling).... I was devestated at the lost of my first grandparent, granny and I were very, very tight...and I miss her more today than I ever thought I would after 10 years.. it was like losing my best friend...


----------



## aroyer

Yeah, I miss my Grandmother also- we saw her at least every Sunday if not more.  She lived in a pink house- no wonder that's my favorite color.  DH's grandfather is so sweet and he and DS have the sweetest bond.  Their birthdays are a day apart, and they just love each other.  It will make DS's birthday sad if anything happens.


----------



## party of 3

oh ashley, so sorry to hear. i will certainly keep him in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## aroyer

Ok, already have an update.  The good news was that it wasn't a stroke, but apparently he has had major tremors possible due to his medications that he takes for his parkinsons.  He will most likely get to go back home today, but they have to figure out how they are going to proceed.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Good news it wasn't a stroke..and hopefully they can get the medicine situated to take care of the parkinsons... lots of hugs all around...


----------



## mommy2mrb

Glad to here it wasn't a stroke.......

DH family is in a huge need for prayers right now......his family has been struggling since summer with his aunt and uncle......Uncle was diagnosed with prostate cancer in June, had surgery and they damaged one of his nerves in his back, major pain!  His wife was diagnosed with breast cancer in Oct (stage 3) she had double masectamy about 3 weeks ago. 

So uncles pain was getting better, but he fell on Tuesday and broke his hip!
Last night his aunt was admitted to a different hospital for stomach pains, has huge bleeding ulcers so her chemo is on hold.

We really feel helpless here, DH is going up to WA for a biz trip on Wed, and will stop by to see them.  They have been married for 43 years and are truely best friends.  It really sucks that they are in different hospitals and can't get moved, uncle will end up going to rehab next week.

DH Dad lives close by and is doing what he can and their DD lives 2 hours away, works, has a family and has been going down almost every weekend, but the rest of their family is pretty hopeless.

So please keep them in your prayers, they are really wonderful people!

Thanks,
Lisa


----------



## aroyer

Prayers and pixie dust Lisa!  It is so sad that they are in separate hospitals and are so sick!

Well DH's grandfather is going into hospice care this week.  He just isn't doing well.  I think he is dying of a broken heart from his wife's death this past summer.


----------



## party of 3

oh lisa that's terrible. they are both sick and they are seperated. how sad. prayers and pixie dust to all of you. 

ashley- sorry to hear he's going into hospice. dying of a broken heart is just so sad. prayers and pixie dust to all of you also.

such sadness huh? we will be thinking of all of you. great, big  's from us to you!


----------



## rlovew

Lisa, I will definately keep them in my prayers.

Rebecca


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

Lisa & Ashley--you all are in my prayers!!


----------



## Lisa

Lisa and Ashley,

you and your family members are in my thoughts.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Ashley sending  your way.

Aunt is better today, hopefully going home by Friday.  My mom went down to visit them today, they are in good spirits and have great attitudes.

Thanks for all your prayers everyone!


----------



## aroyer

mommy2mrb said:


> Ashley sending  your way.
> 
> Aunt is better today, hopefully going home by Friday. My mom went down to visit them today, they are in good spirits and have great attitudes.
> 
> Thanks for all your prayers everyone!


 
Lisa, that is great that they are upbeat!  I think that helps so much in the healing process.


----------



## Queenie

Just wanted to update you all that my mum's best friend lost her husband to cancer yesterday afternoon.  They are all doing as well as can be expected.  Mum is offering to go to the funeral for emotional support and I'm sending a card (I only met the lady once for 5 minutes about 18 months ago.)  Thank you for keeping this family in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## party of 3

oh queenie that's awful. so sorry to hear this. 
i will keep his family in our prayers to help them through this difficult time.


----------



## Lisa

My thoughts for your mother's friend and the family.


----------



## aroyer

So sorry to hear that Queenie.  They will be in my prayers.


----------



## mommy2mrb

have a happy update......Aunt went home as planned on Friday and is doing so much better.  She will start her radio treatment in a month.  Uncle went to rehab yesterday and should be home in about 3 weeks if he is good and follows his treatment but his break was very minor and is healing quickly.

Thank you for all your prayers, talk to Aunt today and told her what a wonderful group we have here and she wanted me to send her heartfelt thanks to all my buddies here........So


THANK YOU MY FRIENDS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## party of 3

that's great news lisa! thanks for the update.


----------



## aroyer

That is awesome news Lisa!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

Lots of prayers for your mom (and you!)! 

----------
I need a little help from my friends....
hi everyone....please bear with me 'cause this could get long....

i need some help angeling some of my swap stuff. my mom - who is my very best friend in the whole world- my whole life- was diagnosed with ovarian cancer last night and i'm not sure where my life is heading. i'm sitting here crying my eyes out and just can't stop. she is everything to me and my son. she watches him while i work, so the two are like best friends. she has been sick since november and they finally figured it out last night. we have been in the er since 5pm yesterday and i got home very early this am. not sure what to do, where to go, how to stop the tears from falling...... i grew up in a really crappy environment. she was the only constant in my life. my father was an alcoholic who abused her everyday but yet she managed to make a life for us. she just does not need this. it's just so unfair. believe me she has taken her lumps in life and always rolled with it. she looks awful, frail, weak. i just want to wrap her up in my arms and take her away from it all. someone please send my well wishes and hugs and prayers for her. i'm so sorry. i'm not a flake, i just need to focus on her and not my scrap stuff. i know you will all understand that.
i have my kiss the cook done and 1/2 of my laundry one done and i promise to mail those out to AWM but i still have a days of the week in the everyday and 3 groups in the tag swap and i'm not sure what to do about the secret sister one. if anyone could please help me out i would greatly appreciate it.
i am off to get in the shower and run to her house and get some stuff she needs then i'm going back to the hospital to be with her. my heart actually feels like it's broken. (hard to describe the feeling that's the only way for my to say it)i don't know who i am without her.......she's my life, my everything.
i can't loose her.....
thanks guys.
and if someone could please post something over on the prayers needed thread i'd appreciate it. i just cant type this again. this was hard enough.
love you all and thanks for your support.
holly
--------


----------



## Mickster

PO3, I'm crying right along with you.  I'm so sorry about your news - for you, for your mom and for you son.  Phooey.  I'll be praying for you all.    I wish I lived close enough to help you out.  I'll check the threads to see if there is anything I can angel for you.

Take a deep breath, take it day by day and and take every moment in.  We're here for you.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

As you know Holly continued prayers and pixie dust from Indiana!!
Please let us know what we can do... 
Lots of love and hugs to your mom, your DS, and you!!


----------



## believen

Holly, and prayers, Vicki


----------



## aroyer

I am so sorry to hear this Holly!  Many many prayers to you, your mom and your DS!  Please let us know if you need anything!


----------



## aroyer

Would you guys mind praying for DH and his family?  His grandfather passed away this morning.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Ashley, hugs and prayers to your DH and family. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

Ashley, sending you many prayers and pixie dust!!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Ashley,

So sorry for your loss.. Hugs and prayers to you, your DH, and the rest of the family.


----------



## aroyer

Thank you everyone!  DH is doing pretty well, although I think he is in denial.  DD's bday is Wednesday and the funeral is Thursday so he isn't dealing with it until then, I think.


----------



## party of 3

oh ashley i'm so sorry. my thoughts,prayers, hugs and love are with you and your entire family during this most difficult time. may the memories bring you some comfort.


----------



## SusieStone

deleted


----------



## mommy2mrb

just an update on DH aunt and uncle.........aunt is doing great and will not need radiation after all and uncle finally came home on Tuesday from rehab on his hip and is walking with a cane for a bit longer.

so it looks like all the prayers have been a great help.  Thank you everyone for your thoughts and well wishes.


----------



## party of 3

so happy to hear this update lisa! good for them! 
i do believe in all the prayers and pixie dust.


----------



## Lisa

Very nice to hear a good report!!!


----------



## SusieStone

Please pray for us.  Stone's therapist has recommended private testing to assess for autism.  My head is spinning.

God is good all the time....All the time God is good.


----------



## aroyer

Prayers and hugs Susie!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Prayers and Hugs Susie.. keep us posted....


----------



## party of 3

prayers and pixie dust for you and stone, susie.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

Susie


----------



## believen

Prayers and hugs Susie. 

 God is good all the time! I so needed to read that this morning.... I guess I missed it on the 31st.

My sister-in-law lost her battle with cancer this morning. She would have been 42 tomorrow.  It is going to be a hard week. She has 3 children (9,10, and 11).
Please keep us in your prayers. Vicki


----------



## SusieStone

believen said:


> Prayers and hugs Susie.
> 
> God is good all the time! I so needed to read that this morning.... I guess I missed it on the 31st.
> 
> My sister-in-law lost her battle with cancer this morning. She would have been 42 tomorrow.  It is going to be a hard week. She has 3 children (9,10, and 11).
> Please keep us in your prayers. Vicki



Vicki

I am so sorry for your loss.

But she has been healed and now longer has our earhthy struglges and pain.  She is glorified and perfect.  It is the ones left behind that have to seek comfort.  My prayer is for strength and peace.  

There truly is a peace that passes all understanding.  I had it when Virg died and it was such a comfort.  Yes, I am selfish at times and wish he was here.  But he is where he needs to be walking the streets of gold surrounded by Glory.  

I dreamed of a city called Glory, 
So bright and so fair. 
When I entered that gate I cried, "Holy" 
The angels all met me there: 
They carried me from mansion to mansion, 
And oh what sites I saw. 
But I said, "I want to see Jesus, 
He's the One who died for all." 

Chorus 
Then I bowed on my knees and cried, 
"Holy, Holy, Holy." 
Then I clapped my hands and sang, "Glory, 
Glory to the Son of God." 
Then I bowed on my knees and cried, 
"Holy, Holy, Holy." 
Then I clapped my hands and sang, "Glory, 
Glory to the Son of God." 
I thought as I entered that city, 
My friends all knew me well. 
They showed me the streets of Heaven; 
Such scenes too numerous to tell; 
I saw Abraham, Isaac and Jacob, 
Mark, Luke and Timothy. 
But I said, "I want to see Jesus, 
He's the One who died for me." 

Chorus 
Then I bowed on my knees and cried, 
"Holy, Holy, Holy." 
Then I clapped my hands and sang, "Glory, 
Glory to the Son of God." 
Then I bowed on my knees and cried, 
"Holy, Holy, Holy." 
Then I clapped my hands and sang, "Glory, 
Glory to the Son of God."


----------



## PrincessNancy96

I'm so sorry for your loss Vicki.... Please let us know if you need anything... we are here if you need us..

Perfect sentiments Susie..


----------



## party of 3

oh vicki i am so sorry to hear this news. my thoughts,love and prayers are with you and your family during this most difficult time. may your happy memories bring you some comfort.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Praying for you Susie and Vicki, and especially all the kids.
Le me know if there is anything you need.


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

I am also praying for Vicki & Susan and the children.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Vicki sending prayers and hugs to your family.

Susie hope the tests go well for Stone.  My nephew was diagnosed with Ausburgers (sp) about 4 years ago (its a very mild form of autism) having a diagnoses has made a huge change in him and the family and how things are handled at home and school.  If I can be of any help with info from my DB let me know.


----------



## SusieStone

Thanks for the good wishes guys.

We had another IEP meeting yesterday and the school district agreed to honor my request for private psych testing.  I don't know if this will include the Autism screening or not but at least I am down for only that much of it.  My logic for the request was that the school psychologist was there to do what was in the best interest of hte district not Stone.

The hard part is getting someone to schedule an appointment for us for the screening.

The Asperger diagnosis would be the answer to so many prayers for our family.  It owuldn't change him but it would open up so many resources.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Good for you and Stone Susie...
That is a step in the right direction for getting that help.. It will not only help Stone, you, but in the long run it will help the school understand what they are dealing with and the best way to handle the situation and help educate those that will be dealing w/ such situations.

Yep, once you know what is going on for sure.. this will open the door for many resources and for some answers... 
Lots of hugs!!!


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

SusieStone said:


> Thanks for the good wishes guys.
> 
> We had another IEP meeting yesterday and the school district agreed to honor my request for private psych testing.  I don't know if this will include the Autism screening or not but at least I am down for only that much of it.  My logic for the request was that the school psychologist was there to do what was in the best interest of hte district not Stone.
> 
> The hard part is getting someone to schedule an appointment for us for the screening.
> 
> The Asperger diagnosis would be the answer to so many prayers for our family.  It owuldn't change him but it would open up so many resources.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

Vicki--I'm very sorry for your loss!


----------



## believen

Thank you all for the prayers and thoughts. The services and days went remarkably well. I think we all were at peace with Jill's passing, she had fought a long battle and was tired. No extra drama.(some family thrive on it).. which was a miracle in itself........Please continue to pray for the children and their father. He continues to be doing a great job with them and that is our prayer. He has moved in with my father in law (big deal for both of them, they are getting along well and trying to do what's best for the kids)until school is out. The children have missed way over the allowed- but the schools have been wonderful. As long as they pass the TAKS...........(I homeshooled my 3, so this is all new to me!)

Susie, we will continue to pray for you and Stone. Jill's middle son, was in the process of being tested for Asperger's. I am studying and trying to learn all I can about it. We have an appointment on the 29th. if they give me any great resources, I will pass them on. 

and Susie, thank you for the song, I sang it randomly the rest of the day. We do that-sing. My kids knew it and my husband, so at sometime during the day, someone would start it again. We aren't even sure why we all know it. It became a source of joy for the day. and laughter. My husband and kids sing well- I tend to change it up a bit lol. 
Thanks, Vicki


----------



## SusieStone

believen said:


> Thank you all for the prayers and thoughts. The services and days went remarkably well. I think we all were at peace with Jill's passing, she had fought a long battle and was tired. No extra drama.(some family thrive on it).. which was a miracle in itself........Please continue to pray for the children and their father. He continues to be doing a great job with them and that is our prayer. He has moved in with my father in law (big deal for both of them, they are getting along well and trying to do what's best for the kids)until school is out. The children have missed way over the allowed- but the schools have been wonderful. As long as they pass the TAKS...........(I homeshooled my 3, so this is all new to me!)
> 
> Susie, we will continue to pray for you and Stone. Jill's middle son, was in the process of being tested for Asperger's. I am studying and trying to learn all I can about it. We have an appointment on the 29th. if they give me any great resources, I will pass them on.
> 
> and Susie, thank you for the song, I sang it randomly the rest of the day. We do that-sing. My kids knew it and my husband, so at sometime during the day, someone would start it again. We aren't even sure why we all know it. It became a source of joy for the day. and laughter. My husband and kids sing well- I tend to change it up a bit lol.
> Thanks, Vicki



I am so glad that things are going well.

That song makes me tear up whenever I see it.

It was so hard to stay with Virg after they extubated him.  Actually it was hard the whole time.  But that 12 minutes were the longest of my life.  ANyway, my point is - that song stood out in my mind because what a privelege I had to be alongside side of him when he was able to stand before his King and cry - "Holy"  - that is the closest I could be without going myself.

Thinking about it in that aspect made me so happy that he was finally where he lived to be.

Can you imagine crying - "Holy"

WOW!


----------



## Lisa

Vicki, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. 

Susie, I've walked the path you are currently walking.  Feel free to lean on me and let me know if there is anything I can do.


----------



## notes4theheart

Ok, I do need some prayers...mainly pixie dust

A little over 6 weeks ago, my sister had her (7) children taken away. Apparently she'd had a dyfus case open due to her boyfriend. He was abusing the kids in order to control them. She was given a choice to get rid of him or lose her kids. She did chose to keep her kids, but since she wasn't working, she now needs to find a job/apartment/ect. Most of my family stepped foward to take a child so that they didn't need to go into foster care. I took my niece (6 years old). Almost overnight, I've had to morph from the cool aunt who spoils her, to the parental unit that keeps her in line. I have no idea what I'm doing. I put her to sleep at night, then hide in my room and cry. I've been begging God for strength, but I can use the extra words. 

My sister now has a job...we're just waiting for her to get on her feet. So, I'm in the home stretch...but still beyond stressed.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Continued prayers Jen!!
It's hard becoming an overnight parent.. but your dneice will be ever so appreciative of the love and support you gave her through this.. as well as the rest of the family!!! 

Lots of hugs..and if you need anything.. just let one of us know..


----------



## Mickeyteacher

Prayers are coming Jen, Susie and Vicki.  Stay strong and remember he is holding you in your time of need. 
S


----------



## aroyer

Many prayers and pixie dust everyone!


----------



## party of 3

prayers and pixie dust jen. she's very lucky to have you. best wishes to your sister.


----------



## Lisa

Jen, you and your family are wonderful helping out your sister and the kids. 

Pixie dust for good things for all.


----------



## ColleenG

Please pray for my friend's 4 year old daughter Avery.  She was diagnosed with a very agressive brain tumor less than 3 weeks ago and starts chemo tomorrow.  Her family is praying for a miracle to save their baby girl.  Thanks all.
Colleen


----------



## party of 3

omg colleen that is terrible. i will keep them in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ColleenG

Thanks Party of 3.  They need all the prayers and pixie dust they can get.


----------



## SusieStone

The official diagnosis came in today.  DS is on the autism spectrum and has pervasive developmental disorder.  He was one point away from having Asperger's.  

Knowing is better than not knowing.

I just wish everything wasn't closed before I could make some calls.

But, tomorrow is a new day.

Susie


----------



## MyLittlePiglet

Susie-

If you come back on tonight my DH's cousin (whom we are very very close with) with an autism specialist or whatever they are called.  If you'd like to speak to him I can get you his info.  I'll pm my cell number.


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

SusieStone said:


> The official diagnosis came in today.  DS is on the autism spectrum and has pervasive developmental disorder.  He was one point away from having Asperger's.
> 
> Knowing is better than not knowing.
> 
> I just wish everything wasn't closed before I could make some calls.
> 
> But, tomorrow is a new day.
> 
> Susie



Sending you lots of prayers and pixie dust, Susie!!  At least knowing gives you a place to start!  Let me know if there's anything I can do!!


----------



## Mickeyteacher

Susie,
Hugs to you both.  If you want to talk, I'm here.  I have had many children on the spectrum in the classroom.  See you in a few short days!  
S


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

SusieStone said:


> The official diagnosis came in today.  DS is on the autism spectrum and has pervasive developmental disorder.  He was one point away from having Asperger's.
> 
> Knowing is better than not knowing.
> 
> I just wish everything wasn't closed before I could make some calls.
> 
> But, tomorrow is a new day.
> 
> Susie



If you need to talk, let me know!


----------



## aroyer

Hugs and prayers Susie!


----------



## lewdyan1




----------



## PrincessNancy96

Hugs and prayers Susie... at least know we have answers and we can move forward...  

We'll talk in Disney... give Stone a big hug from us!!!!


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

Hugs and prayers to you and your DS Susie.


----------



## SusieStone

Thanks to everyone for the prayers and pixie dust.

Disney will be a much welcomed break after ths week!


----------



## party of 3

hugs and prayers to you and stone! at least you know now. now you can move forward. lots of hugs for you two. 

have a great trip!


----------



## Lisa

Susie, as you already know, we walk this path too.  If there is anything I can do for you, please let me know.  I am only a phone call away if you need to talk.

I could share so many things that we have been through, but each child is so different.  I've often said, raising a child with autism is just like raising a typical child just with a twist some days.  And some of those days are twistier than others, but good days are so sweet.

WDW will be good for both of you.  Enjoy.


----------



## MomOf2DisneyKids

Lisa said:


> I've often said, raising a child with autism is just like raising a typical child just with a twist some days.  And some of those days are twistier than others, but good days are so sweet.
> .


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Please keep my cousin Jessica in your prayers tonight. She is very ill and had gall bladder surgery yesterday. she is not recovery well. I am in contact with her sister in VA. They are having a tough time because she and her husband are so far away, so could you pray for their peace and strength as well?
Their father passed away when I was pregnant with DS6, they have been through enough.


----------



## mmkk

I will keep her in my prayers and I send  your way!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

thank you!


----------



## aroyer

Prayers and hugs to you and your family BAMB.


----------



## party of 3

thoughts and prayers to your family buffy. right away.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

prayers and pixie dust to Jessica's speedy recovery... 

please let me know if you need anything!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Latest update on Jess via my dad. Apparently she has an anomaly in her genetic makeup. She has a artery behind her gall bladder, well they cut that by accident when they removed her gall bladder. So she had internal bleeding. Obviously they weren't looking for it to be careful because it shouldn't be there. 
So the DR did surgery again last night and she is feeling much better today. But I would guess she is not out of the woods yet. So can you keep praying for her please? 
Thanks.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Well, that would explain it..but not how the DR. didn't notice the artery.... hummm...


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

PrincessNancy96 said:


> Well, that would explain it..but not how the DR. didn't notice the artery.... hummm...



who knows. Like I said though, if they weren't looking for it cause it wasn't supposed to be there  

I talked to her daddy last night and asked him to look out for her. She is too young to be joining him. Crap now I'm gonna cry........


----------



## aroyer

I am glad she is feeling better today, but will continue to pray for her and your family.


----------



## Lisa

Thank goodness they found out what the problem was and was able to fix it.

My thoughts are with her for a speedy recovery.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Keep praying for Jessica please, she is still bleeding and they can't figure out where it's coming from. 

I am trying to find out what hospital she is in, maybe Mass General? I don't know.


----------



## Lisa

BAMB, is this the cousin who just got married?

I hope they find the cause of the bleeding quickly.


----------



## party of 3

i hope they figure out something real soon. prayers and pixie dust to them.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

I hope they figure this out soon..
Hugs, prayers and pixie dust continued in her direction!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Lisa said:


> BAMB, is this the cousin who just got married?
> 
> I hope they find the cause of the bleeding quickly.



No, this is the youngest of the girl cousins. There are 4 of us and she is the only one not married. 

I talked to her sister last night, apparently she is not clotting. But they are not sure why. She was a little better last night, she was even able to get up a bit for a small walk and to eat a little. So far so good on that front. 

It's going to be a long recovery though. I want to get up there but DH won't be home until the 23rd and I'm not hauling the kids 2 hours down the road.


----------



## SusieStone

BernardandMissBianca said:


> No, this is the youngest of the girl cousins. There are 4 of us and she is the only one not married.
> 
> I talked to her sister last night, apparently she is not clotting. But they are not sure why. She was a little better last night, she was even able to get up a bit for a small walk and to eat a little. So far so good on that front.
> 
> It's going to be a long recovery though. I want to get up there but DH won't be home until the 23rd and I'm not hauling the kids 2 hours down the road.



I'm praying for all of you.  Wish I was close enough to come up there and watch the kids for you.  Or they could come here and we could all go to the Outer Banks.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Update on Jess. She is coming home today!!!!! She started to clot on her own, the drain was taken out this morning. 


I don't feel 100% confident about her coming home but y'all know how insurance goes.

Her mom will be staying with her for a few days to get her settled. Recovery will be slow but I know she will get there. 

Her mom and sister say thank you for all your prayers.


----------



## aroyer

That's great news BAMB!

Will y'all please pray for my SIL's best friend?  She found out yesterday that she has leukemia.  She is 34 and has 2 small kids.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Oh man, doe she know what kind? some are easier to cure than others. 

we will be praying for them!


----------



## aroyer

I don't know the specific kind, but my MIL said that it is the worst kind.  Thanks for the prayers. It breaks my heart.


----------



## Lisa

Ashley, I am so sorry.  Hopefully the treatment options she and her doctors take will help her.  My thoughts are with her.

Could you all please offer thoughts and prayers for my SIL's nephew.  He and his brother are visiting their grandparents and family here in CT from CA.  Yesterday at the beach he had a seizure.  His older brother found him laying face down.  They rushed him via Life Star to the children's hospital.  While although the ct scan shows favorably, he is heavily sedated and with lots of tubes in him.  Apparantly he swallowed a lot of water during the seizure.


----------



## party of 3

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Update on Jess. She is coming home today!!!!! She started to clot on her own, the drain was taken out this morning.
> 
> 
> I don't feel 100% confident about her coming home but y'all know how insurance goes.
> 
> Her mom will be staying with her for a few days to get her settled. Recovery will be slow but I know she will get there.
> 
> Her mom and sister say thank you for all your prayers.


buffy that's great news. here's to a speedy recovery for her!



aroyer said:


> That's great news BAMB!
> 
> Will y'all please pray for my SIL's best friend?  She found out yesterday that she has leukemia.  She is 34 and has 2 small kids.



ashley that is just plain awful. i will keep them in my thoughts and prayers. how scary for her. she is probably worring about her kids and not herself at this point. hugs,prayers,pixie dust and love to all of them.  



Lisa said:


> Ashley, I am so sorry.  Hopefully the treatment options she and her doctors take will help her.  My thoughts are with her.
> 
> Could you all please offer thoughts and prayers for my SIL's nephew.  He and his brother are visiting their grandparents and family here in CT from CA.  Yesterday at the beach he had a seizure.  His older brother found him laying face down.  They rushed him via Life Star to the children's hospital.  While although the ct scan shows favorably, he is heavily sedated and with lots of tubes in him.  Apparantly he swallowed a lot of water during the seizure.



oh lisa. why? i hate to hear about this kind of stuff. i will keep them in my prayers as well. does he have a history of seizures? the poor older brother too, having to find him like that.


----------



## aroyer

Lisa said:


> Ashley, I am so sorry. Hopefully the treatment options she and her doctors take will help her. My thoughts are with her.
> 
> Could you all please offer thoughts and prayers for my SIL's nephew. He and his brother are visiting their grandparents and family here in CT from CA. Yesterday at the beach he had a seizure. His older brother found him laying face down. They rushed him via Life Star to the children's hospital. While although the ct scan shows favorably, he is heavily sedated and with lots of tubes in him. Apparantly he swallowed a lot of water during the seizure.


 
Lisa, I am praying.  That is just horrible and scary.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

You know I am thinking of your family Lisa. Please let me know if you need me to grab some Walmart gift cards to get them food and such.

ETA: someone needs to call the airline and see if they can get their tickets switched to something open ended so they don't lose their airfare. After all that happens they don't need that bill too.


----------



## Lisa

I think they were scheduled to go home tomorrow.  That obviously is not happening.  Buffy, thanks for the offer but they will be okay.

SIL DN woke last night and started riping out all the tubes.  The hospital re-sedated him.  They feel they can safely take out the tubes later tonight.

Thanks for all your good thoughts.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Him waking up is good news. Hopefully there were no effects to his brain. 


Keep us posted.


----------



## party of 3

lisa that is good news that he woke up. i'll still keep them in my thoughts that everything is ok with him.


----------



## SusieStone

Lisa

Thanks for letting us now.

I will be praying for y'all.


----------



## Lisa

Update on SIL DN.  Thursday he was taken off the respirator and Saturday he was discharged from the hospital.  My DN, his cousin, feels he is quieter than her normally is, but who wouldn't be after that experience.  He is cleared to fly home this Thursday.

Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers.  You guys are great!


----------



## hollybearsmom

My husband is interviewing for a second job today.  The housing slump has really hurt the business he works for and we are slowly having to let go of our trip plans.  This would be a huge blessing and bring extra insurance!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Lisa said:


> Update on SIL DN.  Thursday he was taken off the respirator and Saturday he was discharged from the hospital.  My DN, his cousin, feels he is quieter than her normally is, but who wouldn't be after that experience.  He is cleared to fly home this Thursday.
> 
> Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers.  You guys are great!


Prayers and Pixie Dust for you SIL and her DN I pray he has a complete recovery and a safe trip home.



hollybearsmom said:


> My husband is interviewing for a second job today.  The housing slump has really hurt the business he works for and we are slowly having to let go of our trip plans.  This would be a huge blessing and bring extra insurance!



Prayers and Pixie Dust for your DH to have a great interview!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

My DH graduated from Georgia State University this past May.  He has been looking for a job since then.  So far he has been on several interviews.  We haven't heard for sure from two  of them.   One was with an Insurance company and one was with the Georgia Department of Transportation (DOT).

The DOT says they may not be able to hire anyone since the state may put in a hiring freeze.

DH has been sending out resumes and networking at special events sponsored by the University but hasn't had a job offer yet.  He is hoping to interview with Home Depot this week.

Please pray he gets a job offer soon. This has been really hard on us. It has been a dream of his to get his bachelor's degree and we are so proud that he has it.


----------



## hollybearsmom

Thanks for your prayers.  I will include your concerns in my daily petitions also.

Several people have told us to go to Cosco and apply.  But he cannot work a 10hr day job, then another 9 overnight.  When would he sleep and when would we see him?  there are sacrifices coming but not his health.


----------



## Lisa

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> My DH graduated from Georgia State University this past May.  He has been looking for a job since then.  So far he has been on several interviews.  We haven't heard for sure from two  of them.   One was with an Insurance company and one was with the Georgia Department of Transportation (DOT).
> 
> The DOT says they may not be able to hire anyone since the state may put in a hiring freeze.
> 
> DH has been sending out resumes and networking at special events sponsored by the University but hasn't had a job offer yet.  He is hoping to interview with Home Depot this week.
> 
> Please pray he gets a job offer soon. This has been really hard on us. It has been a dream of his to get his bachelor's degree and we are so proud that he has it.



Has your son looked into Federal DOT? usajobs.gov


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

hollybearsmom said:


> Thanks for your prayers.  I will include your concerns in my daily petitions also.
> 
> Several people have told us to go to Cosco and apply.  But he cannot work a 10hr day job, then another 9 overnight.  When would he sleep and when would we see him?  there are sacrifices coming but not his health.



this is the life we live, kind of. DH is on the road 45-50 weeks a year with his job. We see him on the weekends when he is not traveling abroad. He just started a new job and they hope to get him off the road a little but they are still in the process of finding people to hire. They are super picky so it takes forever! LOL

How did your DH's second interview go??? I hope he can find work soon!


----------



## aroyer

Hi y'all.  Can y'all keep my dad in your prayers?  He was diagnosed with skin cancer today.  They caught it very early, so the cure rate is 98% which is so encouraging.  I worry by nature, so needless to say I am not handling it well.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Man Ashley. Hugs and prayers to Dad. 
My friend, broken leg lady, had a skin cancer removed from her face a few months ago but is doing really well. I hope they can get it all on dad and run out and buy the highest SPF rated sunblock there is!


----------



## aroyer

Thanks BAMB- it is one of the most treatable kinds of cancer so I am very optimistic.  It's just the initial shock of it all.  Mom already said that sunscreen is going on his side of the sink so he will remember it every day.  He has been a runner for 35 plus years and I don't think he ever wore sunscreen.


----------



## party of 3

hugs ashley! it's good that they caught it so early. i'm a worry wort too! so let me do it for you. no sense in both of us worring.   you have to think positive. i promise to keep him in the thoughts and prayers.


----------



## aroyer

Thanks Holly! My mom is being surprisingly strong- she's usually like me.  I think she was so worried that they wouldn't have caught it in time that it was going to be worse than it is.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Hugs Ash!!!  We've had this in the extended family too and they are all doing well.. it was caught early... But I will definitely add your family and especially dad to the extra prayer list!!


----------



## aroyer

A bit of good news- my Dad met with the dermatologist and surgeon today and they are going to remove the cancer as outpatient surgery.  And he won't need to meet with an oncologist at this time! Thank yall again for your prayers and support!


----------



## Lisa

We love hearing good news like that!


----------



## party of 3

ashley that's wonderful news!!!!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

That is wonderful news Ash!!! YEAH!!! 
Continued prayers and thoughts!!!


----------



## MazdaUK

I don't normally ask for myself, but I'm having surgery on Monday (only minor and under local anaesthetic) but the control freak in me is wondering how I'll cope afterwards with my right hand out of action - no cooking, no scrapping, no doing anything really!

So I need a little calmness and the common sense to take things slowly afterwards - neither of those come easy to me 

Thanks ladies


----------



## aroyer

Mazda!  I completely understand your need to be in control- prayers and pixie dust that everything goes well on Monday!


----------



## MazdaUK

Thanks - I feel better already. Shame you're all so far away or you could come and make me cups of tea as well


----------



## aroyer

That would be so much fun- I wish all of us DIS friends lived closer to one another.


----------



## party of 3

mazda i will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. i'm sure it will all go well! but make sure to rest the hand. let your boys cook for you!!!


----------



## MazdaUK

I've rearranged DH's shifts specially- for the first wek he is on early so he can come home and cook, but the next week is half term so he's late shift (so we acn sleep in) and DS(15) is going to cook. He acn cook fahita and bolognese...... so guess what we're having   anothe reason to wrok out the crockpot - DH can load it in the morning and DS(15) can dish up at night  

But the litchen may get covered with stuff - DH is good at loading the diswasher (and washing up by hand) but how come he never knows where to put anything?  he manages to find it if he wants to use it

Oh well!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Good luck Mazda.. you'll be in my thoughts and prayers.... 

As for men and not cleaning up... when you find the reason behind us, you'll have to write a book because we are all asking that question!!!!


----------



## MazdaUK

Its not so much that he won't clear up (I can't wipe down fast enough for him! ) its the way an eclectic collection of cookware and utensils are left on the hob for me to put away - specially left so i can't do anything until they are back in their proper places  Our kitchen is very small, with little free space, so i can't just move elsewhere.

You're all taking my mind off it wonderfully!


----------



## Lisa

My thoughts will be with you on Monday.

Let the men folk do everything for you for days!


----------



## MazdaUK

With any luck they'll get good at house stuff and I can spend all my non-work time scrapping in future


----------



## theinquis

They are good at house stuff


----------



## TinkerBean

I found out today that a good friend of mine has 7 inoperable brain tumors...He was diagnosed with aggressive lung cancer two years ago a went through successful round of surgery and radiation/chemo and had a clear scan six weeks ago. Apparently there are 5 small tumors and 2 of "sizable" proportions. It's brain cancer.

Please keep him in your thoughts - I appreciate it...

Rhonda


----------



## aroyer

Oh, Rhonda, I am soooo sorry!  I will definitely keep him in my prayers.


----------



## rlovew

I am so sorry to hear this Rhonda. I will keep him in my prayers.

Rebecca


----------



## TinkerBean

Thank you - I appreciate it...


----------



## party of 3

oh Rhonda that's just awful. i will keep him in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## believen

and prayers,
Vicki


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

and prayers to you and your friend, Rhonda!!


----------



## lovingthemouse

Many prayers will be said and sent in your friend's direction!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

On man Rhonda! Prayers being said for your friend. Cancer sucks!


----------



## Short_N_Sweet

I'm very new here, but I truly believe in the power of prayer.  So here's my little prayer request.

Last night my husband, our 6 month old daughter and myself were in a car accident.  We were hit behind the drivers side door.  Thankfully my daughter was on the other side of the car. I however was not.  I took the brunt of the collision.  As a result I have a 'stable' fractured pelvic bone, lots of bruising and swelling.  Due to the kind of fracture, I am able to move around with help of crutches, and hopefully soon on my own.  The only thing they can do for me is give me pain medication.

Being on crutches and looking after a 6 month old is not easy.  The insurance company is looking into finding some Home Care to give me a hand during the day so my husband can go back to work.

So I guess my prayer request would be for the insurance company to find someone to help me during the day.  Thanking God that my daughter was on the other side of the car and not where the collision was.  Quick healing for me, and prayers that my husband will stop feeing responsible for all this.

Thank You!


----------



## rlovew

So sorry to hear about your accident Michelle- I will be praying for you.

Rebecca


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Prayers from our house to yours...
Speaking from experience w/a friend that had the same problem....don't push yourself.... take things slow (I know that hard w/ such a little one at home).. hope insurance is able to find you some help soon!!!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Prayers and Pixie Dust Michelle! I have been where you are. DH,the kids, and I were in an accident 1 1/2 years ago. It's been a tough road but we are slowly moving forward. One thing that most Drs overlook is your mood. I found that my fuse was really short with the kids in the weeks following the accident. So be aware of your moods and feelings. I agree with Nancy, don't push yourself, do push for the insurance to get you the help you need. 
Glad you don't need surgery. That will help speed up your recovery.


----------



## Short_N_Sweet

Thank you for your prayers everyone.  As for my mood, right now i just find it extremely difficult to care for my little girl.  It breaks my heart that I can't cuddle her at night like she's use to (at the moment it hurts too much).  I'm trying not to take the Tylenol 3's as I want to get back to breast feeding her ASAP.  

I will keep you posted.  Thanks again


----------



## aroyer

Can y'all please pray for my SIL???  She is 20 weeks pregnant and has severe asthma.  I saw her yesterday and she had come down with the 'crud.'  My BIL texted me this morning to say he was taking her to the ER because she couldn't breathe.  She was given steroids and wasn't getting better so they transferred her to the main hospital and are putting her in ICU to help get it under control.  The baby has been fine- heartbeat has been ok.


----------



## party of 3

oh ashley that is so scary. i will keep them in my thoughts and prayers. please let us know how they are doing. your bil must be so beside himself. not only is he worring about his wife, but his unborn baby as well.


----------



## aroyer

Thanks Holly!  Her chest x-rays came back clear, they are keeping her 24- 48 hours to figure out why she still can't breathe.  Her ob is keeping her on the meds which stressed SIL out.  They are monitoring the baby and she is doing just fine through it all.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Prayers from our home to theirs and yours!!

Please keep Great Grandpa (Gramps) in your prayers..he was admitted this morning to the hospital for CHF.    Grams said last night was really bad and he told her he was ready to give up.  ;(  He can't give up; he hasn't spoken to me.. I plan to call tomorrow morning once they have him in a room or back home....  Grams is exhausted... This is DH's grandparents who we spent vacation time w/ in Ft. Myers this past June...  This will be devestating to DH and myself...as we are the favorites... (especially me!!)


----------



## aroyer

Oh hugs and prayers Nan!!!  That's so sad that he wanted to give up.  Making me tear up.  Prayers for the whole family!


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

Nancy--lots of prayers and pixie dust to your family!!

Ashley--I hope your SIL is doing ok!!!  Lots of prayers to you all, too!!


----------



## party of 3

PrincessNancy96 said:


> Prayers from our home to theirs and yours!!
> 
> Please keep Great Grandpa (Gramps) in your prayers..he was admitted this morning to the hospital for CHF.    Grams said last night was really bad and he told her he was ready to give up.  ;(  He can't give up; he hasn't spoken to me.. I plan to call tomorrow morning once they have him in a room or back home....  Grams is exhausted... This is DH's grandparents who we spent vacation time w/ in Ft. Myers this past June...  This will be devestating to DH and myself...as we are the favorites... (especially me!!)



oh Nan that's awful. My dad has CHF. it's scary. 
prayers and pixie dust to your family. i'll be keeping you in my thoughts. poor Grams. keep us up to date.


----------



## rlovew

So sorry to hear that Nancy! I will keep them in my prayers.

Rebecca


----------



## DisneyIsTerrific

aroyer I've got your SIL and BIL in my prayers.   and ixiedust:

PN96, I'm praying for Gramps as well.   and ixiedust:


----------



## aroyer

Thank you everyone.  She is better this morning and may get to move out of ICU.  The baby is still doing well!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Good news ASH!! That is great to hear!!!

DH is due to call Gramps this AM.. .his mother (DH's mother) called and was demanding that we fly her down. WHAT? I don't think so... She capable of working; doesn't because of past work problems .. If anyone is flying down it will be DH and myself...


----------



## party of 3

ok everyone. i'm in need of some prayers and pixie dust. 
we just got the results of my mom's ct scan and she needs to have a few more test to rule out the things they found on the scan. 
PLEASE, PLEASE keep her in your thoughts and prayers for the next 2 test.

i'm so completly worried right now. i want to sit and cry and can not because she's at my house and i have a board meeting in less than an hour.


----------



## aroyer

Praying for you and your mom Holly!  I'm here if you need me, you've got my number!


----------



## TinkerBean

Holly, me too - I'll will keep you and your mom in my thoughts - keep us posted


----------



## PrincessNancy96

prayers Holly.. lets get the info we need and we can go from there.. You know we are here for you!!!!

Just got some info on my mom today (neglected to tell me till after the fact).. she had skin biopsy today.. yep, didn't tell me...I'm the oldest...
awaiting results to determine our next step.... ergh!


----------



## party of 3

oh no Nan! i'm so sorry to hear this. i'll keep you mom in my thoughts and prayers also. 

i posted this already, but it must have not gone thru.


----------



## DisneyIsTerrific

Holly and lots of prayers and good thoughts for  your Mom.

 to you too Nan.  I hope your Mom gets good results too!


----------



## aroyer

Prayers for your mom, Nan and for you!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Need prayers for a friend.

Kim is a teacher at the kids school, she found a lump last week that was bad and grew fast, actually protruding from the skin. She had surgery Tuesday and it came back as Breast Cancer. The Drs tested it right there and did a mastectomy. They said it was big but they think they got it all.

She is only 30 and has 2 kids, DD is the same age as my DD and her little boy is only 1. 
We are doing food drives for her so she has meals. And the principal and I will be taking turns getting her kids to and from daycare. 

I know she is young and relatively healthy but we are all really really worried for her. So she could use all the prayers she can get.

Thanks


----------



## MazdaUK

That is so scary! Prayers and   for your friend, lets hope they got the lot.


----------



## party of 3

Buffy that is so scary. Hope they got it all. I will keep them in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## aroyer

Oh my goodness, that is just terrible.  Hugs, prayers and pixie dust!


----------



## StitchIsOurHero

That is scary!!  Lots of hugs and prayers to her and her family!!


----------



## MazdaUK

My mum had a fall yesterday and broker her wrist   She's in surgery now  She's supposed to be going on vacation on Monday, so I hope she's well enough for that and doesn't get complications. Its her left wrist, but still.... She's nearly 70.


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Best of luck to her Mazda.. please let us know how she makes out w/ the surgery.. I sure hope they are able to go on vacation!!! 

Prayers and pixie dust to all of you!!!


----------



## DisneyIsTerrific

and prayers for your Mom and you, Mazda!  I hope all goes well and she's able to go on vacation next week.


----------



## believen

and prayers.
Vicki


----------



## party of 3

oh Mazda. i will keep her in my thoughts and prayers. hopefully she will still be able to have her vacation.


----------



## Lisa

Speedy recovery for your Mum, Mazda


----------



## MazdaUK

Thanks all. They operated and put a plate in her wrist, because they tried setting it but it wouldn't stay. She's going on her vacation - its a company that pick you up in a taxi, take you to the ocach and carry all your bags, so actually she's better there than at home as she won't have to cook. She'll be in plaster for at least 6 weeks  DH and I drove over to help her sort out some bits,  and we've borrowed her car so I can be the taxi when DH is at work - we don't have two normally as I get the train to work and walk to the High Street (my groceries are delivered) so we try to do our bit for the planet. But then she does drama/orchestra/scout runs etc. Now I'll be doing them so no   with my dinner

ETA - she's gone on vacation and just called to say she got there OK.


----------



## MazdaUK

Heard last night that a very close friend (we were like cousins when we were younger, though since we've grown up and had families we've not been so close) died yesterday of liver failure. she had been ill for some time, but they thought she had stabilised and was on the list for a transplant. Then a couple of weeks ago she developed jaundice and had to be taken in. there was nothing more they could do. She leaves two daughters of 17 and 8, plus parents, brother, nephew and 2 nieces (and of course her partner of the alst 10 years).


----------



## party of 3

MazdaUK said:


> Heard last night that a very close friend (we were like cousins when we were younger, though since we've grown up and had families we've not been so close) died yesterday of liver failure. she had been ill for some time, but they thought she had stabilised and was on the list for a transplant. Then a couple of weeks ago she developed jaundice and had to be taken in. there was nothing more they could do. She leaves two daughters of 17 and 8, plus parents, brother, nephew and 2 nieces (and of course her partner of the alst 10 years).



oh Mazda i'm so sorry to hear this. my thoughts and prayers are with you and her family.


----------



## MazdaUK

Thanks. I didn't think it would affect me so much - I hate to think what they are going through. Her mum is especially in pieces - wondering where she went wrong (the liver failure was alcohol-related). And her brother had several times tried to get her to stop, for the sake of the girls if nothing else. But she wouldn't stop until she was hospitalised the first time.


----------



## aroyer

So sorry to hear this, Mazda.  Many prayers.


----------



## preppywife

Please pray for my girlfriend who just lost her 3 day only preemie baby.  He fought as hard as he could and is now in a better place.  Please pray that my friend and her husband find peace and comfort


----------

